# هل االعقائد المسيحية ضد العقل والفطرة مثل ما قال مسلم مهذب؟؟



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2012)

نعمة وسلام من ملك السلام
الرب الكائن والذى كان والذى ياتى
فى موضوعنا
 (سلسلة نتحدى)هل يقدر اى مسلم ان ينفى صلب المسيح(التحدى الثانى)
وجدت مسلم يريد تشتيت وتخريب الموضوع والخروج عن الموضوع الاصلى فقال


> اساس العقيده نفسه ضد المنطق والفطره  ولهذا لا اهميه اصلا لنفى او اثبات وقوع الصلب


فكان طلبى منه فتح موضوع جديد نتناقش فيه حول عقائد المسيحيين التى هى ضد الفطرة والمنطق
ونراة فى مشاركة اخرى يقول


> انا اتحدث عن المنطق المشترك لدى  جميع البشر بأختلاف اديانهم وثقافتهم واجناسهم وكذلك الفطره المشتركه ...  ولكنى اعتقد قد يصنف حديثى عنهما على انه خروج او تشتيت فاذا كنت تريد ان  تكتشف انك لم تفهم يوم حقيقه ايمانك فلتفتح موضوع جديد وابين لك


فنحن اليوم قد فتحنا هذا الموضوع لعدة اغراض وهى:ـ
1\نرى اساس العقيدة هل هو ضد المنطق والفطرة
2\هل نحن لا نفهم حقيقة ايماننا؟
وعلى المسلم ان يجيب على الاتى:ـ
*كيف ان اساس العقيدة ضد المنطق والفطرة؟
دليلك اننا لا نفهم حقيقة ايماننا*
تفضل يا مسلم يامهذب


----------



## ياسر الجندى (16 أبريل 2012)

أستاذ سرجيوس
أنا أرى أن أكثر مايستشكل على المسلم الأقانيم الثلاثة
فهى غير مفهومة عنده 
فهو يقول مثلا
تدَّعون أن الأب والابن والروح القدس ثلاثة أقانيم متحدة 
1- فهل تعتمد هذه الأقانيم على بعضها البعض؟  

2- وهل لكل منهم وظيفة لا يستطيع الآخر أن يقوم بها؟

فهنا المسيحى مطالب بالإجابة على هذين السؤالين


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 أبريل 2012)

أسئلة  تفرض نفسها ليست خروجا  عن الموضوع 
1- ما هو  المنطق؟
2-ما هى الفطرة؟  تعريف وتقييم
3-ما هو العقل ؟؟
س4 هل العقل والفطرة والمنطق  موحدة بين جميع الشعوب والثقافات والاديان؟؟ -
س5 هل من حقك أن تتحدث بإسم جميع الثقافات والاديان والبشر فى كل العصور والاماكن؟؟
6إثبت بالادلة الموثقة والقرائن والبراهين ماهية هذه الفطرة عند جميع الشعوب والامم؟؟
7-وأن هذه الفطرة (على فرض كونها موحده ) تتنافي مع أصول العقيدة المسيحية؟؟
8-إثبت أن هذه الفطرة والمنطق يتطابق مع أصول وتفاصيل العقيدة التى تنتمى إليها والتى تحميها المادة الثانية من الدستور الساقط ؟؟وعصابات الملتحين؟
9-هل كل من العقل \والمنطق\والفطرة ممكن أن يتأثروا سلبًا أو إيجابًا بعوامل متغيرة ؟؟
وهل يمكن ان يوجد ما يزييف العقل الجمعى للجماعات والشعوب ؟؟؟ وهل ممكن ما ينحدر  بالفطرة أو بالعقل أو بالمنطق؟!  أو ينحرف بها؟؟؟ فإذا كان ممكن أن ينحرف بالعقل الجمعى أو الفطرة الجماعية فرد فلماذا المسيحية دائما هى المتهمة؟؟؟!!!
10-هل هناك أدلة ووثائق  على بقاء الفطرة والمنطق والعقل الجمعى  لجماعةٍ ما -موثقة مؤكدة مجمدة معصومة من الخطأء؟؟؟؟
11-هل  دور الاديان ان تنسجم مع الفطرة والمنطق ؟؟؟؟؟أم ترتقي بها وتسمو  وتنقيها وترتفع بها فوق الغرائز؟
12- هل المقياس فى  صحة الاديان إنسجامها مع (الفطرة)  ؟؟؟  وأليس ذلك ما تقوله الاديان البدائية الوثنية للشعوب البربرية مثلا (سكان أستراليا الاصليين)   مثلا؟؟؟أو  عبادة أرواح الموتى فى أدغال أفريقيا مثلا؟؟؟
13- هل البرهان وعناصر التوكيد فى الاديان تماشيها مع الغرائز و(الفطرة) أم  إرتقائها بها ؟؟ نحو المثل العليا إعلاءأً  وسمواً.؟؟؟
14-لماذا تحتكر الكلام عن المنطق ؟؟ الفطرة ؟؟ العقل ؟؟ وبأى أمارة تتكلمون عن العقل وأنتم بالذات بالذات من دون الناس  العقل عندكم فى  غياب  عميق  ((محنة العقل فى الاظلام )) للدكتور سيد القمنى؟؟
15- هل كل الحقائق العلمية للاكتشافات العلمية الحديثة  كالانترنت واللاب توب والآيفون والآى باد والآى بود والريسفرات الفضائية الحديثة-كلها  منسجمة مع الفطرة البشرية (!!)  التى فطر الانسان عليها فى كل مامضي من عصور-وفى كل البقاع المعمورة بالقبائل البشرية؟؟! وسؤال يفرض نفسه إذا كانت الاجابة بنعم فلماذا  ((( خير غمة أخرجت للناس -ممن تتذيل ركب الحضارة الصناعية لم تقدم للبشرية  قبس من فطرة صغيرة قد الكف؟؟؟)))


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 أبريل 2012)

الاخ ياسر  هل تصدقنى ؟؟؟
أنتم  من تأنسنون الذات الالهية لا المسيحيون


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 أبريل 2012)

أنتم تفهمون الاقانيم الثلاثة على كونهم ثلاث اشخاص لا يمكن  وجودهم فى كيان واحد ذات واحده وجود واحد لشخص واحد وهذه صفات إنسانية تفسرون بها أنتم   لاهوتنا وفقهنا  فالمشكلة طرفكم انتم


----------



## حبيب يسوع (16 أبريل 2012)

المسيحية تتفق تماما مع افطرة والمنطق والعقل بعكس الديانات الاخرى التى بها اشياء لا يقبلها العقل


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 أبريل 2012)

أنتم (  بحسن أو بسؤء نية -الله يعلم!!)تفهمون ولادة  الابن اللوغوس من الاب  بإسقاط الولاده البيولوجية الانسانية  من عندياتكم أنتم لا من عند المسيحيون
لم يقل أحدمن المسيحين إطلاقاً: أن الآب  مارس الجنس (اللهو) مع إنسية ولا مع جنية -لتحبل بالمسيح ((غير موجود لدينا إطلاقا))
-لم يقل أحد قط بإن المسيح يسوع-فى جوهره الإلوهى-اللوغوس-أحدث’, أصغر سنا من الاب أو من دون الاب 
الثالوث المسيحى  لا يؤنسنه المسيحيون بل الغير مسيحيون
تخلوا عن أفكار البيولوجيا  وعلم الززوولوجى والميكروبيولوجى  والفسيولوجى وأنتم تتكلمون فى فقه لاهوت المسيحين


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 أبريل 2012)

(





> (هل الاقانيم تعتمد على بعضها))!!! وهل لكل منها وظيفة!!؟؟؟


الرد
لازلنا نتحدث بلغة  علم البيولوجى
الاقانيم ليست كائنات بيولوجية تعتمد فسيولوجيا على بعضها ولا سيكولوجيا


----------



## The Antiochian (16 أبريل 2012)

*أخي الحبيب ياسر الجندي ، هل قرأت كتاب حوار عن الثالوث لمؤلفه د.بباوي ؟؟؟*



> 1- فهل تعتمد هذه الأقانيم على بعضها البعض؟


*ما المقصود بكلمة تعتمد ؟؟*



> 2- وهل لكل منهم وظيفة لا يستطيع الآخر أن يقوم بها؟


*لا*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 أبريل 2012)

الثالوث ألاقدس المسيحى 
(فى مجرد تشبيه  تبسيطى والقياس مع الفارق ) 
نقول لمن  يريد أن يتعلم -مع الفارق - الإنسان وضميره  وروحه
الانسان :هو الكائن بذاته موجودا 
الضمير : الوعى والمعنويات والعناصر الاعتبارية
روحه::ذلك الكيان الذى هو مضمون الحياه الذى بغيابه يحدث الموت -وهو لا تدركه الفحوص المختبرية ومع ذلك لانقدر ان ننفي وجوده


----------



## aymonded (16 أبريل 2012)

سلام في الرب للجميع - مهما من كانوا، ولكل الذين يدخلون في حوار ديني إسلامي مسيحي أو مسيحي إسلامي

أتكلم بمحبة للجميع بدون انحياز أو تحيز لأحد قط، سواء من هو على صواب أو من على خطأ، أو أياً من كان، لأني عموماً أتخذ موقف المنصف من الجهتين ولا أريد شيئاً لإثباته ولا نفيه على الإطلاق، لأني لست بطرف في أي نقاش أو صراع، ولكني - فعلاً - لا أرى محبة حقيقية (وطبعاً الكل هايقول ازاي أحنا بنحب الكل وبنتكلم بمحبة الله اللي في قلوبنا مع أن الأقوال ورد الفعل يثبتوا العكس، لأن المحبة مش كلام ولا لسان بل عمل وحق) ولا أرى اتزان واعي في أغلب المناقشات، لأن غالبية من يرد دائماً يتخد موقف الهجوم والدفاع، وهذا عادة يخرج الجميع خارج التقوى وإعلان محبة الله !!!

والموضوع يا إخوتي ليس موضوع إثبات فكري أو عقلي، فالمسيحية فعلاً حجر صدمة وصخرة شك، هذه حقيقة أعلنها الكتاب المقدس نفسه، هذا لو هناك أحد دخله في سر المحبة والاتضاع بالتقوى وإعلان الحق في القلب بالنعمة فدخل في سرّ الخبرة...
 فالمشكلة الحقيقية تتلخص في عدم رؤية إعلان حي لإله حي، وكل الصراع في المناقشات لتُثبت الحقيقة بالعقل، مع أن كافة الطرق الفكرية أو الفلسفية أو حتى التارخية، بالرغم من ضرورتها،  لن تأتي بنتيجة تُذكر لأن السائل نفسه لا يسأل لأجل أن يُريد ان يُفتش عن إله حي ورب مُحيي ليدخل في علاقة شركة معه بالحب والإيمان ليرى ويُعاين مجد الله الحقيقي، بل يُريد أن يُخاطب عقلاً لعقل وذلك لكي واحد يُثبت والآخر ينفي، وهكذا لم ولن ننتهي قط، وأن اقتنع أحد سيُقنع عقلياً، وهناك فرق بين القناعة العقلية المنحصره في الفكر وانفتاح الذهن والدخول في سرّ الإيمان الحي الذي يظهر في المحبة...

وفي الواقع الإلهي والاختباري: الله حي يشهد لنفسه، وواجب المسيحي الحي أن يشهد لإيمانه ويوجه الآخر لله بسرّ النعمة التي تعمل في قلبه سراً، أما الدخول في الصراع الفكري والفلسفي لإثبات أن هذا صح وهذا خطأ، لم ولن ينتهي قط، بل سيدخل الكل في دوائر مغلقة كل واحد يتحدى الآخر، وربما يسخر منه ومن عقله، وهكذا في النهاية كله سيغفل عن حقيقة إظهار الله لذاته والدخول في علاقة حياة معه، لأن الله ليس ميت  - حاشا بالطبع - بل هو الله الحي الذي يلمس القلب ويغير الذهن، والإيمان الحي يرفع الإنسان للمستوى الذي فيه يُعاين مجد الله ويرى نوره العظيم المُشرق ليأخذ حياة لنفسه على مستوى الواقع في حياته ...

والله لا يظهر نفسه للمتبارين في سباق إثبات أن كل واحد هو الصحيح والآخر هو الجاهل الذي لا يفهم وعلى خطأ ظاهر يُسخر منه، ونعلن أنه ناقص عقل وليس له منطق ,,, الخ الخ. 
الله يا إخوتي لا يُعرف أو يُعلن وسط من هو يظن أنه على معرفة أعمق وأن معه الحق كله ويفتخر به، ويقارن دين هذا بذاك وفكر هذا بذاك، ويقول على الآخر الجاهل الأُمي ولا يفهم وأحمق ... الخ الخ، وباقي هذا الكلام الذي أقرأه  فأتأذى جداً، وكل واحد يتحجج في النهاية أن الآخر كده فعلاً وأنه يصف حقيقة وأننا لا نشتم أحداً قط، بل نُعلن الحقائق ... وألف حجة وحجة، وهيهات أن اقتنع أحد بأن هذا الكلام لا يُصح أن يُطلق على إنسان، لأن إيماننا يقول أن كل إنسان مخلوق على صورة الله ومثاله، ولو كنا نؤمن بهذا فعلاً ونراها حقيقة واقعية، كان من المستحيل - على الإطلاق - أن نُهين أحد لأننا نُهين صورة الله المطبوعه فيه حتى لو كنا نراها مشوهه، لأن الإيمان ليس شعار ولا فكرة إنما رؤية وحقيقة واقعيه نحياها، ولا يتخذ أحد فرصة من تبكيت المسيح الرب للفريسيين ويقول أنه يصنع مثله أو حتى مثل الرسل !!! ....

وكل من يدَّعي أنه يعرف الله ويحيا معه بعمق وعنده المعرفة والفهم وهو يهين أي آخر تحت أي بند أو حجة، فهو يكذب لأن الله محبة، ومن يؤمن بمحبة الله ينال قوة من الأعالي في سرّ التقوى ويشهد لله المحبة في محبته واحترامه لكل آخر حتى لو الآخر تطاول عليه وأهانه وأهان دينه بأي شكل أو صوره... 
بالطبع أنا باتكلم كلام عام، سواء لمسلم أو مسيحي، فلو كان هناك أحد يعرف الله - كما يظُن - معرفة حقيقية كما يقول، فأن كتاباته ومواقفه وتعامله مع الآخرين وأعماله كلها ستشهد لمعرفته لله الذي يتكلم عنه، والمفروض كل واحد يشهد لإيمانه ويخرجنا خارج صراع أن كل واحد يتهكم على دينالآخر، وذلك بحجة أنه يُريد ان يُعرفه الحق وأن يُهتدى للدين القويم، فالله يا إخوتي فاحص الكلى والقلوب، ولا يظن أحد أنه بذلك يوبخ أعمال الظلمة ويُظهر النور، لأن القديس بولس كان يتكلم على أنه لما يكون فينا النور ونحيا به تلقائياً أعمال الظلمة ستوبخ، والتوبيخ الظاهر للمؤمنين، أو لمن ذاق نعمة الله وتركها ويحتاج لتوبيخ لكي يعود لله الحي، ولا يدَّعي أحد أن عنده هذا، لأن هذا يأتي بتوجيه من الله، هذا لو كان الإنسان عنده موهبة الخدمة فعلاً من الله، وليس من منطلق قناعته الشخصية، عموماً من يحمل الظلمة في قلبه ويأتي أمام النور لا يحتمل النور وأعماله كلها تُوبَّخ من الله، هذا  لو كان عنده ضمير حساس وإيمان حي حقيقي ....

آسف على كلامي الموجه للجميع بلا استثناء ولا تمييز ولا انحياز، ولو أني أعلم يقيناً أنه لن يلتفت لمعناه إلا أقل من أقل القليل، ومن سيعي ما فيه بتذوق قلبي وليس فكري منطقي فقط، أقل من القليل الذي انتبه إليه، وربما يتهكم البعض، وربما يدافع البعض، وفي النهاية سنعود لنقطة الصفر من جديد، وكأني لم أكتب شيئاً، لأن كل واحد اتعود أنه يدافع عن وجهة نظرة الصحيحة بأي شكل أو صوره وتحت اي حجة، لذلك لن أُعلق مرة أخرى، لا سلباً ولا إيجاباً فسامحوني، أنا فقط أحببت أن أضع رؤيا متنزنة أمام الجميع، وربما يتهكم البعض على اني وضعت هذا التعليق، وسيقول أنه كان ينبغي أن يكون تعليق خاص بعيد عن هذه المناقشات، واقول كثيراً ما كتبته بعيداً ولم ينتبه إليه أحد ولا اهتم من الأساس، وكأني أتكلم في صحراء، وأتعجب أن هذا الكلام لا يوجد له صدى في قلوب من يقول أنه يعرف الله ويشهد له !!!!

أقبلوا مني كل احترام وتقدير ومحبة شديدة، يا أروع إخوة لي، سواء مسلمين أو مسيحيين أو حتى من أي دين أو طائفة أو الذين بلا دين، لأننا كلنا أمام الله الحي واحد، ويعلن هو نفسه لمن يأتي إليه بتواضع قلب طالباً وملتمساً وجهه المُنير، ولا يأتي إليه معوقاً من معرفته التي وضعها في فكره الشخصي، لأنه يرى أنه على يقين أنه صح، ويُريد أن يتعامل مع الله بفكره هو وما وصل إليه من معلومات، كونوا معافين في محبة الله وإعلان مجده بذاته آمين
​


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2012)

> أستاذ سرجيوس


يا نعم


> أنا أرى أن أكثر مايستشكل على المسلم الأقانيم الثلاثة
> فهى غير مفهومة عنده
> فهو يقول مثلا
> تدَّعون أن الأب والابن والروح القدس ثلاثة أقانيم متحدة


هل اذا قولت ان الله حى وعقال وليه كيان بقيت صعبة؟
اسئلتك مقتبسة من عماد المهدى الفاشل فياليتك تاتى بفكرك انت لا بفكر غيرك



> 1- فهل تعتمد هذه الأقانيم على بعضها البعض؟





> 2- وهل لكل منهم وظيفة لا يستطيع الآخر أن يقوم بها؟



 يا عزيزي ... لماذا تشغل نفسك بهذه الأمور الغريبة؟ ... أن الكتاب المقدس يعلن في  كل سطر من سطوره ان الله واحد, ولأنه أستخدم تعبير الآب والابن والروح القدس على  ذلك الأله الواحد أستخدم المسيحيون نفس التعبيرات ... وكلها تطلق على الله الواحد  
الله واحد قادر على كل شيء يصفه السيد المسيح انه "روح" فيقول في حواره مع  المرأة السامرية "الله روح والذين يسجدون له فبالروح والحق ينبغي أن يسجدو ( يوحنا  4: 24) ولكن الله في قدرته العظيمة ظهر لنا في الجسد بغرض محدد ولفترة محدودة,  فرأينا صورة اخرى من صور الله وهو الأله المتجسد ... فعبرنا عنه بأنه الأبن ...  وأثناء وجود الأبن على الأرض قال أنه ماض وسيرسل المعزي ليمكث معنا الى الأبد في  نفوس تابعيه وعندما وعد الأبن أنه سيمكث معنا بروحه القدوس قلنا الروح القدس  
الأبن قال أنا والآب واحد ... وقال ان الله روح وأن الروح سيمكث مع المؤمنون,  وقال أنه لن يترك المؤمنون ولكنه باق معهم ... تعبيرات متواصلة تدل على ان نفس  الشخص هو الذي يتحدث معنا وهو الأله الواحد ... فلماذا هذه الفلسفة الغريبة ... نحن  عندما نتكلم عن أي من الآب أو الأبن أو الروح القدس نقصد شخصا واحدا هو شخص الله.  
دعني اسألك سؤال عن نفسك ... هل انت جسد فقط؟ تأكل وتشرب وتتزاوج ثم تموت؟ أم  هناك في داخلك ما يسمى بالنفس الأنسانية؟ ... تتألم وتغضب وتحزن وتفرح؟ ... وهل  لديك هذه النفس فقط؟ أم لديك الضمير الذي يوجهك لصنع الصواب ... ليس ذلك فقط ولكن  أعتقد أن لديك روح تسعى الى الله تحاول ان ترضيه ... كلها جوانب داخلية فيك ولكننا  لا نري الا ما يظهر منك, وهو الجسد, وأحيانا نتحسس ونرى من خلال عرض مشاعرك جوانب  خارجية من نفسك . ولكننا عند نقطة معينة لا نستطيع أن ندخل الى اعماق اعماق نفسك  الانسانية, بل هناك جوانب انت نفسك لا تعرفها عن نفسك بسبب عمقها, فلا يعرف تلك  المناطق الا الله الخالق الذي يعرف كل شيء عنك ... 
فإذا كنت انت الانسان مكون  من جسد ونفس وروح هل تستطيع ان تفصل بين الثلاث فتصير ثلاث شخصيات؟ ... هل يعتمد كل  جانب من شخصيتك على الآخر مثلما تفضلت وحاول ان تسأل وتجزأ الله؟ 
إذا كنت لا  تستطيع ان تفعل مع نفسك انت ذلك فلماذا تسأل تلك الأسئلة العجيبة عن الله ... الله  واحد رأيناه في اعلانه عن نفسه للبشر بثلاث صور أسمينا تلك الصور أقانيم, وهو تعبير  لا يعبر بصورة حقيقية عن الله, ويمكن الاستغناء عنه لأنه غير كتابي ... ولكن نحن  نرى الله الواحد آب ونراه ابن ونراه روح ... فعبرنا عن ما رأيناه دون أن ننسى انه  واحد لا شريك له
عماد حنا
ولى سؤال لك فالاخيؤ وهو
ان كنت انت نفس وروح وجسد وعقل هل يمكن لك ان تتخلى عن وظائف واحدة من هؤلاء؟
وهل يقدر العقل ياكل والجسد يفكر وهكذا؟


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2012)

وقد تغافل المسلم ما وضعته فى اول المشاركات فقولت


> فنحن اليوم قد فتحنا هذا الموضوع لعدة اغراض وهى:ـ
> 1\نرى اساس العقيدة هل هو ضد المنطق والفطرة
> 2\هل نحن لا نفهم حقيقة ايماننا؟
> وعلى المسلم ان يجيب على الاتى:ـ
> ...


فعليك ان تذكر العقيدة وتقول هى ضد المنطق وتعطى اسبابك


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 أبريل 2012)

أنتهز فرصة توجه الاخوة الغير مسيحين إلى مستودعات التضليل والإيغار والتحريض والتدليس المسماه  عرفياً  مواقع (....) على الانترنت للتزود بمزيد من  ادوات المناورة والمراوغة والتشتيت والمعاندة والمكابرة والعنجهية ::::
-أستغل هذه الفرصة وأطلب من إدارة المنتدى شطب عضوية Aymonded مادام يشتت الموضوع .:99::99::gy0000:


----------



## چاكس (16 أبريل 2012)

aymonded قال:


> سلام في الرب للجميع - مهما من كانوا، ولكل الذين يدخلون في حوار ديني إسلامي مسيحي أو مسيحي إسلامي
> 
> أتكلم بمحبة للجميع بدون انحياز أو تحيز لأحد قط، يواء من هو على صواب أو من على خطأ أو اياً من كان، لأني عموماً أتخذ موقف المنصف من الجهتين ولا أريد شيئاً لإثباته ولا نفيه على الإطلاق لأني لست بطرف في أي نقاش أو صراع، ولكني - فعلاً - لا أرى محبة حقيقية (وطبعاً الكل هايقول ازاي أحنا بنحب الكل وبنتكلم بمحبة الله اللي في قلوبنا مع أن الأقوال ورد الفعل يثبتوا العكس، لأن المحبة مش كلام ولا لسان بل عمل وحق) ولا أرى اتزان واعي في أغلب المناقشات، لأن غالبية من يرد دائماً يتخد موقف الهجوم والدفاع، وهذا عادة يخرج الجميع خارج التقوى وإعلان محبة الله !!!
> 
> ...



لا اعلم متى اكون قادر على اعطاء تقييم هنا .... لكى اعطيك كل التقييم
كل التقدير لشخصك الجميل و عقلك المستنير

باختصار شديد .... لا يوجد ما يقال بعد هذا الكلام
انت اوضحت الحقيقة لانك مازلت تفكر بعقلك و تشعر بقلبك


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 أبريل 2012)

إنتظرت وأنتظرُ  ...وطال إنتظارى وأستبد  بي    الشوق  والوجد  \وطالت  غيبة (الاحباء)
ولم   ينلنى من هذه المداخلة الا الفايروسات والبرمجيات  الخبيثة
  ب(جهاد)  هاكرز وشركات مقدمة للخدمة و  ((جنود  لم تروها))  ....وتبقي تساؤلاتنا  مفتوحة.


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (17 أبريل 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> نعمة وسلام من ملك السلام
> الرب الكائن والذى كان والذى ياتى
> فى موضوعنا
> (سلسلة نتحدى)هل يقدر اى مسلم ان ينفى صلب المسيح(التحدى الثانى)
> ...



كلام جميل .. 

اولا نقول كيف ان اصل الايمان المسيحى ضد المنطق والفطره السلميه 

ان ما يقبله المنطق وما تقبله فطرة اى انسان بغض النظر عن عقيدته هو ان الله كامل القدره عزيز غنى عن عباده قوى و قادر 

اذا نظرنا بعين المنطق لصفات الله التى قد يرضاها اى انسان بفطرته فنجد ان لله صفات فعليه و صفات ذاتيه ...

اما الصفات الفعليه فهى الصفات المرتبطه بأفعال الله و هى واقعه تحت الاراده و المشيئه الالهيه ... بمعنى اننا نقول ان الله رازق فهذه صفه فعليه واقعه تحت ارادته فنجد انه يرزق شخصا و يوسع عليه و يرزق شخصا اخر ولكن بقدر اقل ونرى جميعا بلاد مثل الصومال فقيره وبلاد مثل اوروبا غنيه 

وله حكمه من ذلك بالطبع .. المقصود هنا ان تلك الصفه من الصفات الفعليه لله هو قادر ان يعطى لهذا كثير ان اراد ويعطى لذاك قليل ان اراد 

وهناك صفات ذاتيه لا تخضع لأرادة الله لأن بها الذات قائمه .. بمعنى ان الله حى فهل يعقل ان نقول ان الله اذا اراد الموت لمات فهذا غير منطقى كذلك عندما نقول ان الله يسمع ويرى فهل يستقيم عقلا ان نقول ان الله ان اراد ان يصبح كفيفا او اصم لفعل .. فهذا محال بالطبع 

لماذا محال لأن هذه صفات ذاتيه يقوم بها كمال الذات الالهيه لا يمكن ان اقول ان اراد الله ان يموت لمات لأن الاراده نفسها قائمه بالحياه وليست الحياه قائمه بالاراده كذلك السمع والبصر والقدره فلا يعقل ان اقول ان الله ان اراد ان يكون غير قدير فسيكون غير قدير 

هذا بعكس الصفات الفعليه التى تقع تحت الاراده وهى الرزق و الرحمه وما الى ذلك من صفات الافعال 

والان ما الذى قدمه الايمان المسيحى للعقل و اراد من العقل البشرى استيعابه  انما قدم اله ( اب وابن وروح قدس ) يتحدون بجسد بشرى داخل رحم انسانه ثم يولد الله .. هل هذا مع العقل حقا ؟
هل الله يمكن ان يولد ان اراد ؟ 

ان الله بائن عن خلقه منفصل عنهم بينونته صفه ذاتيه لا صفه فعليه فضد العقل ان اجعل صفة البينونه و الانفصال خاضعه للمشيئه او الاراده الالهيه .. ليس كل شىء متصف به ذات الله خاضع لأرادة الله و الا لكان اصبح اعمى ان اراد و اصم ان اراد وميت ان اراد 

ثانيا  الايمان المسيحى يقول ان الجسد الانسانى ليس هو الله بل هو ما حل فيه الله فهل ما حل فيه الله يستحق ان تنخلع عليه صفة الالوهيه و يستحق ان ينادى بالدعاء والصلاه 

اذا كان الله الازلى كائن منذ الازل ( الاب و الابن والروح القدس ) كما تعتقدون هكذا هو الثالوث المقدس كما تعتقدون فكيف جئت وزدت على الاقانيم الثلاثه الازليه جسد بشرى وخلعت عليه صفات الاله ولكن بمسمى جديد وهو ( الله الظاهر فى الجسد ) ام ان الجسد كان ازلى ؟؟ 

فأن كان غير ازلى فهو غير ذا معنى لأن الازلى موجود 

اخيرا الذى يجعلنى اقول انك لا تفهم حقيقة ايمانك هو انك الان تعبد اله جزء منه غير ازلى و هو الجسد فاقول لك بنفس المنطق الذى طرحته عليك هل الله يمكن ان يصبح غير ازلى ان اراد ؟؟؟

وتحياتى .. ويا ريت اى تعليق يكون بالمنطق و تبتعد عن الكلام على طريقه الله اله كامل و انسان كامل و ملء اللاهوت فى ملء الناسوت والكلام الذى نعرفه هذا انا وضحت لك المنظور المنطقى فرد عليه بمنطق لا بخلفيه مسيحيه قدم لى عقيدتك فى قالب منطقى ولا تقدم لى مجرد عقيدتك


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2012)

.كما طلب منى الزميل فقال


> فرد عليه بمنطق لا بخلفيه مسيحيه


وانا سوف ارد عليه بخلفية علمانيه الحادية لا تستخدم الا العقل فقط


.





> كلام جميل


عارف



> اولا نقول كيف ان اصل الايمان المسيحى ضد المنطق والفطره السلميه


ها كيف........



> ان ما يقبله المنطق وما تقبله فطرة اى انسان بغض النظر عن عقيدته هو ان الله كامل القدره عزيز غنى عن عباده قوى و قادر
> اذا نظرنا بعين المنطق لصفات الله التى قد يرضاها اى انسان بفطرته فنجد ان لله صفات فعليه و صفات ذاتيه ...
> اما الصفات الفعليه فهى الصفات المرتبطه بأفعال الله و هى واقعه تحت الاراده و المشيئه الالهيه ... بمعنى اننا نقول ان الله رازق فهذه صفه فعليه واقعه تحت ارادته فنجد انه يرزق شخصا و يوسع عليه و يرزق شخصا اخر ولكن بقدر اقل ونرى جميعا بلاد مثل الصومال فقيره وبلاد مثل اوروبا غنيه
> وله حكمه من ذلك بالطبع .. المقصود هنا ان تلك الصفه من الصفات الفعليه لله هو قادر ان يعطى لهذا كثير ان اراد ويعطى لذاك قليل ان اراد


ماشى


> وهناك صفات ذاتيه لا تخضع لأرادة الله لأن بها الذات قائمه .. بمعنى ان الله حى فهل يعقل ان نقول ان الله اذا اراد الموت لمات فهذا غير منطقى كذلك عندما نقول ان الله يسمع ويرى فهل يستقيم عقلا ان نقول ان الله ان اراد ان يصبح كفيفا او اصم لفعل .. فهذا محال بالطبع


الصفات الذاتيه لا تخضع لله؟
اذا الله عاجز
اللله لا يستطيع ان يموت اذا الله عاجز
الله لا يستطيع ان يكون كفيف اذا الله عاجز
اكلمك بالمنطق والعلمانيه بعيد عن ايمانى المسيحة كما طلبت منى



> لماذا محال لأن هذه صفات ذاتيه يقوم بها كمال الذات الالهيه لا يمكن ان اقول ان اراد الله ان يموت لمات لأن الاراده نفسها قائمه بالحياه وليست الحياه قائمه بالاراده كذلك السمع والبصر والقدره فلا يعقل ان اقول ان الله ان اراد ان يكون غير قدير فسيكون غير قدير


الارادة قائمة بالحياة وليست الحياة قائمة بالارادة
يعنى الله حى فله ارادة
والحياة لا تخضع لارادة الله؟
اذا الله ارادتة ناقصة لان حياته لا تخضع لارادته بل ارادة الله هى التى تخضع كما قولت انت



> هذا بعكس الصفات الفعليه التى تقع تحت الاراده وهى الرزق و الرحمه وما الى ذلك من صفات الافعال


نفس الامر الله فى نظرك عاجز لا تخضع تحت ارادته اى شىء


> والان ما الذى قدمه الايمان المسيحى للعقل و اراد من العقل البشرى استيعابه انما قدم اله ( اب وابن وروح قدس ) يتحدون بجسد بشرى داخل رحم انسانه ثم يولد الله


.. مين العبيط الى قال لك ان  الاب والابن والروح القدوس اتحدو بجسد بشرى؟



> هل هذا مع العقل حقا ؟


هذا ضد الواقع



> هل الله يمكن ان يولد ان اراد ؟


هو مين الى اتولد
الكلمة المتحد بالناسوت ام الناسوت المتحد باللاهوت؟


> ان الله بائن عن خلقه منفصل عنهم بينونته صفه ذاتيه لا صفه فعليه فضد العقل ان اجعل صفة البينونه و الانفصال خاضعه للمشيئه او الاراده الالهيه .. ليس كل شىء متصف به ذات الله خاضع لأرادة الله و الا لكان اصبح اعمى ان اراد و اصم ان اراد وميت ان اراد


لم افهم قصدك فوضح



> ثانيا الايمان المسيحى يقول ان الجسد الانسانى ليس هو الله بل هو ما حل فيه الله فهل ما حل فيه الله يستحق ان تنخلع عليه صفة الالوهيه و يستحق ان ينادى بالدعاء والصلاه


ايضا مين الحمار الى قال لك كدة؟
-ان الجسد الانسانى اذا حل فيه الله اصبح اله؟
\لمن يكون السجود؟لله المتانس ام للناسوت المتحد باللاهوت



> اذا كان الله الازلى كائن منذ الازل ( الاب و الابن والروح القدس ) كما تعتقدون هكذا هو الثالوث المقدس


هااااااااا



> كما تعتقدون فكيف جئت وزدت على الاقانيم الثلاثه الازليه جسد بشرى وخلعت عليه صفات الاله ولكن بمسمى جديد وهو ( الله الظاهر فى الجسد ) ام ان الجسد كان ازلى ؟فأن كان غير ازلى فهو غير ذا معنى لأن الازلى موجود
> ؟


برضو اقول لك مين الحمار الى قال لك كدة؟
مين الحمار الى قال لك ان المسيحيين زادو على الاقانيم الثلاثة؟
هل وجد مسيحى يؤمن باقانيم اربعه؟؟
الحقيقة انت لا تفهم اى شىء فالمسيحية فانت اشبه بالحمار حمال اسفار فوجه الشبة فالحمارية فقط ولكن انت لا تحمل اى سفر



> اخيرا الذى يجعلنى اقول انك لا تفهم حقيقة ايمانك هو


هااااااااااا



> انك الان تعبد اله جزء منه غير ازلى و هو الجسد فاقول لك بنفس المنطق الذى طرحته عليك هل الله يمكن ان يصبح غير ازلى ان اراد ؟؟؟


 من قال لك انى بعبد اله يمكن تجزئية؟
من قال لك انى اعبد الع له اجزاء وجزء من تلك الاجزاء هو جسد؟
انا اعبد الكلمة المتجسد لا الجسد المتاله
بمبداء العلمانية ان لم يقدر الله ان يكون غير ازلى فهو عاجز



> وتحياتى .. ويا ريت اى تعليق يكون بالمنطق و تبتعد عن الكلام على طريقه الله اله كامل و انسان كامل و ملء اللاهوت فى ملء الناسوت والكلام الذى نعرفه


انت هتفرض عليا اقول ايه ومقولش ايه؟


> هذا انا وضحت لك المنظور المنطقى فرد عليه بمنطق لا بخلفيه مسيحيه قدم لى عقيدتك فى قالب منطقى ولا تقدم لى مجرد عقيدتك



تم الرد كما طلبت
واكتشفت انك لا تفهم اى شىء فالايمان المسيحى
تحيانى وفى انتظارك لترد على ما طرحتة


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (17 أبريل 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> الصفات الذاتيه لا تخضع لله؟
> اذا الله عاجز
> اللله لا يستطيع ان يموت اذا الله عاجز
> الله لا يستطيع ان يكون كفيف اذا الله عاجز
> اكلمك بالمنطق والعلمانيه بعيد عن ايمانى المسيحة كما طلبت منى


ايا كانت الخلفيه التى ستتحدث بها فكلامك غير صحيح لماذا 

لأنه ان اراد ان يموت وهو اله للزم وقوع ارادته وان وقعت ارادته فى ان يموت لما عاد اله .. لأنه لا يوجد اله يموت .

فعن اى منطق تتحدث ؟ 


سرجيوُس قال:


> الارادة قائمة بالحياة وليست الحياة قائمة بالارادة
> يعنى الله حى فله ارادة
> والحياة لا تخضع لارادة الله؟
> اذا الله ارادتة ناقصة لان حياته لا تخضع لارادته بل ارادة الله هى التى تخضع كما قولت انت


اولا لم اقول ان ارادة الله تخضع .. بل قلت ارادة الله قائمه بالحياه .. و الفرق كبير 

ثانيا انت تتعجب ان الاراده قائمه على الحياه وتقول ان الله ارادته ناقصه لأن حياته لا تخضع لأرادته 

وانا اقول لك اذا انتفت عنه حياته فهل تبقى له اراده  لكى يريد بها ؟  قطعا لم يعد هناك اراده لأن الذات المريده لم تعد موجوده 

فالاراده لا تنشأ الا عن ذات كائنه فان لم تكن هناك ذات لم تكن هناك اراده .. فبأى شىء تقوم الذات غير الحياه !!!




سرجيوُس قال:


> نفس الامر الله فى نظرك عاجز لا تخضع تحت ارادته اى شىء


هذا ادعائك وليس ما اقوله 


سرجيوُس قال:


> .. مين العبيط الى قال لك ان  الاب والابن والروح القدوس اتحدو بجسد بشرى؟





> إنفصلت الروح البشرية عن الجسد البشري. ولكن اللاهوت لم ينفصل عن أى منهما، وإنما بقى متحداً بهما كما كان قبل الموت. وكل ما في الأمر أنه قبل الموت، كان اللاهوت متحداً بروح المسيح وجسده وهما (أى الروح والجسد) متحدان معاً


http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-V...3-How-did-Jesus-Die-Divinity-VS-Humanity.html




سرجيوُس قال:


> هذا ضد الواقع


عن اى واقع تتحدث اذا كان ما تدعى انه واقع يدنس قداسة الله فهل يعقل ان يكون قد وقع هذا الواقع ..... بل الاولى والاقرب للتصديق انه واقع فى رأسك فقط لا فى الواقع و الا فأن الله قد حل فى انسانه حامله للخطيه الاصليه على اعتقادك .. فالاتحاد بين اللاهوت والناسوت قد وقع فى بطنها 


سرجيوُس قال:


> هو مين الى اتولد
> الكلمة المتحد بالناسوت ام الناسوت المتحد باللاهوت؟


اتفضل قول هو انا اللى مسيحى ولا انت قولنا مين اتحد بمين ومين اتولد من بين الدم و سوائل الولاده وهل بقداسة خالق يليق هذا الموضوع 

او هل يليق بقداسة خالق ان يتحد داخل رحم انسانه لازالت الى تلك اللحظه حامله للخطيه الاصليه حسب اعتقادك  او هل كانت ستتحمله 

اذ يقول الكتاب 

(وكان جبل سيناء كله يدخن من أجل أن الرب نزل عليه بالنار ، وصعد دخانه كدخان الأتون ، وارتجف كل الجبل جدا) خروح 19 : 18

فاذا كان هذا حدث للجبل الذى لم يحمل خطيه فكيف بمكن حمل خطيه اصليه ان يحوى الله بداخله 







سرجيوُس قال:


> لم افهم قصدك فوضح


اقصد ان صفة القداسه صفه ذاتيه لله توجب الانفصال عن اى مخلوق لا توجب الاتحاد باى مخلوق والا انتفت عن الله صفة القداسه وهى صفه ذاتيه مما يقوم بها كمال ذات الله 

فهل الجسد ( الناسوت ) مخلوق ام غير مخلوق  ... فان كان الناسوت مخلوق لأوجبت القداسه عدم اتحاده باللاهوت والا انتفت صفه من صفات كمال ذات الالوهيه 


سرجيوُس قال:


> ايضا مين الحمار الى قال لك كدة؟
> -ان الجسد الانسانى اذا حل فيه الله اصبح اله؟
> \لمن يكون السجود؟لله المتانس ام للناسوت المتحد باللاهوت





> إذا شخص حمل طبيعة إلهية فهو إله، وإذا شخص حمل طبيعة إنسانية فهو إنسان، وإذا شخص حمل طبيعة ملائكية فهو ملاك، وإذا شخص محدَّد حمل الطبيعة الإلهية والإنسانية في نفس الوقت، فهو إله وإنسان في نفس الوقت، أي إله متجسد، وهذا ما حدث في التجسد الإلهي.



http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...vitability-of-the-Incarnation__40-Oknoom.html



سرجيوُس قال:


> هااااااااا
> 
> 
> برضو اقول لك مين الحمار الى قال لك كدة؟
> ...


مش هارد عليك ولا على شتائمك .. لأن عندى ما هو اهم الان 

لكن تفضل هذه اجابة سؤال تفيد بأن الكلمه الازليه ليست هى الجسد الانسانى ( الناسوت ) 




اغريغوريوس قال:


> *
> قلنا لك ان الناسوت ليس هو الكلمة الازلي ووضحنا لك ما هو مفهوم الناسوت  *




رابط المشاركه : http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3165817&postcount=4

رابط الموضوع : http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3165817#post3165817

اذا فبناء على الاجابه اصبح لدينا ( ابن ( الكلمه ) + الاب + الروح القدس + الناسوت ) 

اذا كانت الاجابه غلط فمش قضيتى ولا مشكلتى 




سرجيوُس قال:


> هااااااااااا
> 
> 
> من قال لك انى بعبد اله يمكن تجزئية؟
> ...


وريتك اجابة السؤال اللى قال ان الجسد ليس هو الكلمه الازليه وقلتلك مش قضيتى اذا كانت الاجابه غلط فقول انت الصح هو ايه .. انما لا تحملنى ان كل شخص يفهم الايمان بطريقه مختلفه هذه ليست مشكلتى 




سرجيوُس قال:


> انت هتفرض عليا اقول ايه ومقولش ايه؟


مش فرض يا حبيبى هذا الحوار له طرفان فيجب ان نتفق على اسلوب سيره لا يحق لى ان افرض عليك اسلوب ولا يحق لك ان تفرض على اسلوب 


سرجيوُس قال:


> تم الرد كما طلبت
> واكتشفت انك لا تفهم اى شىء فالايمان المسيحى
> تحيانى وفى انتظارك لترد على ما طرحتة


اذا كنت ترى ما كتبته ليس من الايمان المسيحى فى شىء فهو ليس من عندى بل من منتداكم هذا .. واكرر تانى ليست مشكلتى ان كل شخص يفهم الايمان بشكل مختلف ... انا يمكن ان استسيغ ان يكون هناك خلاف فى فهم حكم خاص بالصلاه او المعاملات او ما شابه كل هذا مقبول الخلاف فيه لكن الخلاف فى اصل العقيده والايمان هذا شىء غريب  

على كل حال وضح لى الصحيح


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 أبريل 2012)

ألف الف حمدلله ع  السلامة  - عودٌ  أحمد:
عدنا وعاد الكوبي والبيست
عدنا وعاد الكلام  الذى  لا ولم يفهمه قائله 
عدنا وعادت   المراوغات والتأؤيلات والافتراءات والتهم.
وطبخ الكلام إفترائياً وترويج لعنديات  ليست من المسيحية فى شئ  ثم سب المسيحية بما تم الافتراء عليها  فيما  لم تقله.
الزميل قال  الله له  صفات   فعلية  -وصفات ذاتية -ونسي كمان أن يقول صفات قولية وصفات شعورية.... وهى لاوازم لابد من إقرارها مادام يريد بحثاً علمياً.
ثم إفترض أن من صفات الله الذاتية الواجبة أن يكون بأئنًا  عن خليقته بينونة مطلقة ومعناها منفصلا منعزلا عن الخليقة بينونة إنفصالية إنعزالية مطلقة .وإعتبر ان هذا هو المنطق


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 أبريل 2012)

وبعد ان سرب أولا عقائدنا عن ان الله غنى عن عباده  - وهو ما نعتقده نحن المسيحين (شوف فن التسلل - أربع خمس سطور موافقة لعقيدتنا  فى اول الكلام )وكأنى يريد أن يسرب   ما يسربه من تحت عبائة معقولية ومقبوليه الإستهلال البدائي,.
وصل إلى    أنه إعتبر   أن المنطق   أن الله لايريد ولا يجوز له أن يريد -  أفعال  معينة لان هذه الاحداث  تضرب الذات الالهية فى مقتل (حسب ظنه)
-إقتباس ( فالاراده قائمة بالحياة فاذا اراد الله الموت لايقبل العقل ذلك) إنتهى الاقتباس
طبعا لانه عقل (غير) عاقل ... 
المسيحية  لا تقول أن القدير أصبح غير قدير 
أو أن الله أراد أن يصبح أعمى أو أصم ....إلى أخر هذه التداليس والتسريبات التحايلية الافترائية .
الله القدير كان (قبل التجسد)وظل(أثناء وبعدالتجسد) ولا يزال  هو القدير السميع البصير  ..
وهو لم يتحول إلى إنسان ومات(اللاهوت لم يتحول إلى ناسوت ) .. وهو أيضا  لم يمت بحسب الالوهه
يعنى الله لم يفقد بالتجسد   صفة ذاتية فيه .
فهذا كله  هو عدم  فهم - إما بحسن أو بسؤء نية \\\\ وهذه إفتراءات  تشيعونها على المسيحية \\\ثم تعيدون  التهجم على المسيحية بعد ذلك بما إفتريتم  عليها  تشنيعاً وتشويهها وهى منه برآء.
--------------------------------------
ثم كيف تصادر  حق المسيحى فى إستعمال تعبيرات الدين المسيحى الجوهرية للتعبير عن عقيدتنا فى التجسد والفداء- هل  هذا هو البحث العلمى - كيف  يا زميل ألسنا بصدد بحث هذه العقيدة ؟؟!! أليس هذا هو قمة الالتفاف والتحايل.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 أبريل 2012)

الاقتباس((وهناك صفات ذاتيه لا تخضع لأرادة الله لأن بها الذات قائمه .. بمعنى ان الله حى فهل يعقل ان نقول ان الله اذا اراد الموت لمات فهذا غير منطقى كذلك عندما نقول ان الله يسمع ويرى فهل يستقيم عقلا ان نقول ان الله ان اراد ان يصبح كفيفا او اصم لفعل .. فهذا محال بالطبع 

لماذا محال لأن هذه صفات ذاتيه يقوم بها كمال الذات الالهيه لا يمكن ان اقول ان اراد الله ان يموت لمات لأن الاراده نفسها قائمه بالحياه وليست الحياه قائمه بالاراده كذلك السمع والبصر والقدره فلا يعقل ان اقول ان الله ان اراد ان يكون غير قدير فسيكون غير قدير 

هذا بعكس الصفات الفعليه التى تقع تحت الاراده وهى الرزق و الرحمه وما الى ذلك من صفات الافعال 


هل الله يمكن ان يولد ان اراد ؟ 
 ليس كل شىء متصف به ذات الله خاضع لأرادة الله و الا لكان اصبح اعمى ان اراد و اصم ان اراد وميت ان اراد )) إنتهى الاقتباس
[/QUOTE]
*عال  ...عال  
الله عاجز   أن يموت إذا أراد .\بينما  أى واحد من مخلوقاته البشرية يتمتعون  بكامل الحرية والمقدرة  فى الانتحار: إذا أراد يقدر وينجح .- إقتدار ستة مليار شخص يعجز عنه الخالق الذى لم يعد على كل شئ قدير  
إلا هو  الواحد الأحد القدير  - المفروض أنه لم يعد قدير فهو على كل شئ ليس بقدير 
سيمنعه المسلمون إذا غامر  وحدثته نفسه   بأن يموت
أى واحد أوروبي أو صينى أو  يابانى يستطيع إن اراد أن ينتحر و...يعجز رب الكل عن إتيان شئ كهذا -
على الرغم من كون المسيحية لم تقل ذلك - 
هذا هو المنطق والعقل الاسلاموى .*[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 أبريل 2012)

إقتباس من جزئين لتوضيح التلاعب وإلإفتراء
1-يتكلم هو عن الايمان المسيحى يتشنيع وتأليف وفبركة ليست فى المسيحية ((
والان ما الذى قدمه الايمان المسيحى للعقل و اراد من العقل البشرى استيعابه  انما قدم اله ( اب وابن وروح قدس ) يتحدون بجسد بشرى داخل رحم انسانه ثم يولد الله .. هل هذا مع العقل حقا ؟)) إنتهى الجزء الاول من تعليق خير أمه أخرجت للناس

الجزء الثانى من الاقتباس فى نفس المداخلة الباحثة المتجردة (...)!!!
وتحياتى .. ويا ريت اى تعليق يكون بالمنطق و تبتعد عن الكلام على طريقه الله اله كامل و انسان كامل و ملء اللاهوت فى ملء الناسوت والكلام الذى نعرفه هذا انا وضحت لك المنظور المنطقى فرد عليه بمنطق لا بخلفيه مسيحيه قدم لى عقيدتك فى قالب منطقى ولا تقدم لى مجرد عقيدتك)) إنتهى الاقتباس [/QUOTE]
*يعنى عايز يحاكم العقيدة المسيحية مجردة من تعبيراتها هى  وففقا لتشويهاته هو وسؤء فهمه وفهم من يعتقد كونه نبيا لا عرف ولا فهم  . ياللعدالة والموضوعية*.[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 أبريل 2012)

الاقتباس  ((وليست الحياه قائمه بالاراده)) 
الرد 
عند حبايبنا الحلويين 
الله  حى عن غير إرادته .
ولا يحق له أن (تخامره)  (رغبات )  معينه -----لايجوز  له.
طيب ممكن نقوم بإضافة  عبارة يحى ويميت وهو على كل شئ قدير إلا أن يموت أو يرغب فى أن يموت \
مرة أخرى مقال الاخ عامر بالافتراءات والتشنيعات ضد المسيحية


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 أبريل 2012)

ثم  عاد  ليرص مواقع اليكترونية -فى استعراض واضح- ليس فى احداها شئ مما  هذى به.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 أبريل 2012)

الردود على المداخلة الثانية
مداخلة 19
إقتباس((يا كانت الخلفيه التى ستتحدث بها فكلامك غير صحيح لماذا ))
الرد
أخويا ده كلامك إنت-  هل نسيت؟؟!!سلامة الشوف


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 أبريل 2012)

إقتباس
((أنه ان اراد ان يموت وهو اله للزم وقوع ارادته وان وقعت ارادته فى ان يموت لما عاد اله .. لأنه لا يوجد اله يموت ))
الرد
تعريف الماء بعد الجهد بالماء
وحاورينى يا كيكا
عودٌ أحمد إلى المناورات والمراوغات..
المسيحية تقول قدوس الله  .قدوس القوى .  قدوس الحى الذى لا يموت
 تقول عن الله الساكن فى نور لا يدنى منه - الذى له  وحده عدم الموت - 
 تقول عنه أنه الحى إلى أبد ألآبدين..
ومع ذلك من حيث الفطرة -جدلا-
هناك أديان زى حضارة الإنكا والمايا و ألآبورجين سكان إستراليا لديهم ((آلهه ماتو وقاموا))
جدلا- فهل لازالت المسيحية ضد الفطرة .وضد العقل 
-ماهى الفطرة 
-وهل الاله فى المسيحية مات  بحسب ألألوهية -هل هو إله  ميت !!!!؟؟
إذهب الى المواقع التى  تضع الاكونت الخاص بها وإفتحها وإقراءها بضمير+
_*إقرأ المسيحية*_
تحذير إقرأ  ولكن  ليس كما قرأء  (.....) يعنى ليس بالمفهوم الاجرامى .


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 أبريل 2012)

إقتباس ((انيا انت تتعجب ان الاراده قائمه على الحياه وتقول ان الله ارادته ناقصه لأن حياته لا تخضع لأرادته ))

الرد على الاقتباس بأعلى 
يا صديقي أنت الذى قلت هذا -  مرة أخرى -  سلامة الشوف.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 أبريل 2012)

إقتباس ((ش هارد عليك ولا على شتائمك .. لأن عندى ما هو اهم الان ))
الرد 
دى مش شتايمه هو دى شتايم  من هو على خلق عظيم ويتممم مكاره الاخلاق
بركة -  بركة  -
عنده ما هو اهم  يا إمـــــا  رايح يحرق كنيسة 
يا إمـــــا  رايح يشوفوله بنت قاصر أو إمرأءه متزوجه يغرر بها ويعلقها -كان الله فى العون 
ماحدش يعطله


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 أبريل 2012)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208901
  ( اللوغوس ألإلهى )هل تتعارض  تجسده  وتأنسه    ولادته من إمرأءة  مع قداسة الله المطلقة 
التى تنادى بها المسيحية.


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2012)

> نفصلت الروح البشرية عن الجسد البشري. ولكن اللاهوت لم ينفصل عن أى منهما، وإنما بقى متحداً بهما كما كان قبل الموت. وكل ما في الأمر أنه قبل الموت، كان اللاهوت متحداً بروح المسيح وجسده وهما (أى الروح والجسد) متحدان معاً
> http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-VS...-Humanity.html


هل فى هذا االاقتباس  ما قلته فى المشاركة السالفة حيث قولت:ـ


> والان ما الذى قدمه الايمان المسيحى  للعقل و اراد من العقل البشرى استيعابه انما قدم اله ( اب وابن وروح قدس )  يتحدون بجسد بشرى داخل رحم انسانه ثم يولد الله


انا اطالبك بان تقول لنا مين العبيط الى قال لك ان الاب والابن والروح القدوس اتحدو بالجسد
فالسيت لا يوجد به ما قولت

http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-V...3-How-did-Jesus-Die-Divinity-VS-Humanity.html


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2012)

> عن اى واقع  تتحدث


اقول ان هذا يخالف الواقع الحادث لانك قولت ان الاب والابن والروح القدوس اتحدو بالجسد وهذا لم يحدث 


> اذا كان ما تدعى انه واقع يدنس قداسة الله


ازاى؟


> فهل يعقل ان يكون قد وقع  هذا الواقع ..... بل الاولى والاقرب للتصديق انه واقع فى رأسك فقط لا فى  الواقع و الا فأن الله قد حل فى انسانه حامله للخطيه الاصليه على اعتقادك


برضو اقول لك مين الحمار الى قال لك ان الله حل فى جسد انسان خاطىء؟


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2012)

> اتفضل قول هو انا اللى مسيحى ولا انت قولنا مين اتحد بمين ومين اتولد من بين الدم و سوائل الولاده وهل بقداسة خالق يليق هذا الموضوع


انت قولت


> هل الله يمكن ان يولد ان اراد ؟


فانا بسئلك مين الى اتولد؟
هل الجسد المتحد باللاهوت ولا اللاهوت المتحد باللاهوت فما كان منك الا ان ترد بجواب سخيف بل يعبر عن شخصية بهلونية تحاور فقولت


> اتفضل قول هو انا اللى مسيحى ولا انت قولنا مين اتحد بمين ومين اتولد من بين الدم و سوائل الولاده وهل بقداسة خالق يليق هذا الموضوع


رغم انى انا السائل


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2012)

> او هل يليق بقداسة خالق ان يتحد داخل رحم انسانه لازالت الى تلك اللحظه حامله للخطيه الاصليه حسب اعتقادك  او هل كانت ستتحمله


مين الحمار الى قال لك ان وقت التجسد كانت تحمل الخطية


> اذ يقول الكتاب
> (وكان جبل سيناء كله يدخن من أجل أن الرب نزل عليه بالنار ، وصعد دخانه كدخان الأتون ، وارتجف كل الجبل جدا) خروح 19 : 18
> فاذا كان هذا حدث للجبل الذى لم يحمل خطيه فكيف بمكن حمل خطيه اصليه ان يحوى الله بداخله


تعلم يا يعفور فالنص يقول ان الرب نزل عليه بالنار
فهل جاء فالكتاب المقدس ان الله نزل وتجسد من مريم بالنار
جتك خيبة يا عمو


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2012)

> اقصد ان  صفة القداسه صفه ذاتيه لله توجب الانفصال عن اى مخلوق لا توجب الاتحاد باى  مخلوق والا انتفت عن الله صفة القداسه وهى صفه ذاتيه مما يقوم بها كمال ذات  الله


هل اختفت تلك الصفة حينما ظهر فالجبل وفالشجر؟وتلك الحادثتين مذكورين فالاسلام
فان كان الانسان اشرف من الجبل والشجر فهل يستحيل ظهور الله فى بشر؟


> فهل الجسد (  الناسوت ) مخلوق ام غير مخلوق  ... فان كان الناسوت مخلوق لأوجبت القداسه  عدم اتحاده باللاهوت والا انتفت صفه من صفات كمال ذات الالوهيه


لماذا اوجبت عدم اتحاد القداسة بالجسد؟
ولماذا اتحد الله بالجبل وبالشجر
ولماذا ترفض اتحاد الله ببشر افضل من شجر وحجر


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2012)

> س:
> إذا شخص حمل طبيعة إلهية فهو إله، وإذا شخص حمل طبيعة إنسانية فهو إنسان، وإذا شخص حمل طبيعة ملائكية فهو ملاك، وإذا شخص محدَّد حمل الطبيعة الإلهية والإنسانية في نفس الوقت، فهو إله وإنسان في نفس الوقت، أي إله متجسد، وهذا ما حدث في التجسد الإلهي.
> http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Coptic...40-Oknoom.html



فين برضو قيل ان الجسد الانسانى اذا حل فيه الله اصبح اله؟
كل ما قيل ان الانسان حمل طبيعه الهية,
اقراء لتفهم يا يعفور 
الحديث عن ماذا؟كيف يكون إنساناً كاملاً وهو لم يأخذ من العذراء شخص إنسان؟! وإنما أخذ طبيعة بشرية كاملة، هذه النقطة لا تختلف فيها الكنائس الخلقيدونية وغير الخلقيدونية.
فالحديث عن طبيعة بشرية كاملة
برسوبون = prosopon معناها:
فهل قيل هنا حلول ام حمل؟اجب يا يعفور
وفين قيل ان السجود ليس لله اجب يا كداب


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2012)

*



			مش هارد عليك ولا على شتائمك .. لأن عندى ما هو اهم الان 
لكن تفضل هذه اجابة سؤال تفيد بأن الكلمه الازليه ليست هى الجسد الانسانى ( الناسوت )
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يا عينى معزور اتزنق  ومش عارف تجيب دليل على كلامك؟
حقا ما اكتر الياعفير 
انظرو يا اخووووووووووووووووووووووة يعفور قال



كما تعتقدون فكيف جئت وزدت على الاقانيم  الثلاثه الازليه جسد بشرى وخلعت عليه صفات الاله ولكن بمسمى جديد وهو (  الله الظاهر فى الجسد ) ام ان الجسد كان ازلى ؟فأن كان غير ازلى فهو غير ذا  معنى لأن الازلى موجود
؟                      

أنقر للتوسيع...

حقيقة فضيحة يا عمو فضيحة
وبرضو نقول ليك جبت الكلام 
هع هع

*


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2012)

> لكن تفضل هذه اجابة سؤال تفيد بأن الكلمه الازليه ليست هى الجسد الانسانى ( الناسوت )


متغيرش بس الموضوع انا بتكلم فنقطة معينة وهى قولك


> فكيف جئت وزدت على الاقانيم الثلاثه الازليه جسد بشرى


وقولت ليك مين الحمار الى قالك كدة


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2012)

> وريتك  اجابة السؤال اللى قال ان الجسد ليس هو الكلمه الازليه وقلتلك مش قضيتى اذا  كانت الاجابه غلط فقول انت الصح هو ايه .. انما لا تحملنى ان كل شخص يفهم  الايمان بطريقه مختلفه هذه ليست مشكلتى


دا بزمتك رد على الكلمتين دول


> ن قال لك انى بعبد اله يمكن تجزئية؟
> من قال لك انى اعبد الع له اجزاء وجزء من تلك الاجزاء هو جسد؟
> انا اعبد الكلمة المتجسد لا الجسد المتاله
> بمبداء العلمانية ان لم يقدر الله ان يكون غير ازلى فهو عاجز


حقا ما اكتر الياعفير فالبلاد


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2012)

> يا كانت الخلفيه التى ستتحدث بها فكلامك غير صحيح لماذا
> لأنه ان اراد ان يموت وهو اله للزم وقوع ارادته وان وقعت ارادته فى ان يموت لما عاد اله .. لأنه لا يوجد اله يموت .
> فعن اى منطق تتحدث ؟


ان كان الله يقدر ان يموت اذا هو عاجز ويوجد شىء غير خاض لارادتة


> اولا لم اقول ان ارادة الله تخضع .. بل قلت ارادة الله قائمه بالحياه .. و الفرق كبير


اذا ارادة الله عاجزة لانه تحتاج لما يسمى بالحياة لتقوم عليه 
فالارادة تحتاج 


> ثانيا انت تتعجب ان الاراده قائمه على الحياه وتقول ان الله ارادته ناقصه لأن حياته لا تخضع لأرادته
> وانا اقول لك اذا انتفت عنه حياته فهل تبقى له اراده  لكى يريد بها ؟  قطعا لم يعد هناك اراده لأن الذات المريده لم تعد موجوده
> 
> فالاراده لا تنشأ الا عن ذات كائنه فان لم تكن هناك ذات لم تكن هناك اراده .. فبأى شىء تقوم الذات غير الحياه !!!


برضو ارادة الله عاجزة لانه تحتاج
ومن يحتاج فهو ناقص
فلم تات بجديد


> هذا ادعائك وليس ما اقوله





> هذا بعكس الصفات الفعليه التى تقع تحت الاراده وهى الرزق و الرحمه وما الى ذلك من صفات الافعال


انت قسمته وقولت صفات فعليه تقع تحت ارادته والصفات الذاتيه لا تخضع
اذا هو عاجز
يا عزيزى العلمانيه والالحادية لا تاتى الا بخبث فانت ارادت الحوار بعلمانيه فلا مشكل لدى


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2012)

_*على المدلس ان يقول لناجاب الكلام دا منين






			كما تعتقدون فكيف جئت
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...








وزدت على الاقانيم  الثلاثه الازليه جسد بشرى  وخلعت عليه صفات الاله ولكن بمسمى جديد وهو (  الله الظاهر فى الجسد ) ام  ان الجسد كان ازلى ؟فأن كان غير ازلى فهو غير ذا  معنى لأن الازلى موجود

أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...


*_


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (18 أبريل 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> هل فى هذا االاقتباس  ما قلته فى المشاركة السالفة حيث قولت:ـ
> 
> انا اطالبك بان تقول لنا مين العبيط الى قال لك ان الاب والابن والروح القدوس اتحدو بالجسد
> فالسيت لا يوجد به ما قولت
> ...






> نفصلت الروح البشرية عن الجسد البشري. ولكن اللاهوت لم ينفصل عن أى منهما، وإنما بقى متحداً بهما كما كان قبل الموت. وكل ما في الأمر أنه قبل الموت، كان اللاهوت متحداً بروح المسيح وجسده وهما (أى الروح والجسد) متحدان معاً



اسمع يا عزيزى فى اخر مشاركه لى كانت اخر جمله لى لو ان ما قيل من زميلك عن طبيعه الكلمه والجسد ليس صحيح فاورد الصحيح 

والان حينما اتى باقتباس يقول اتحد اللاهوت بجسد بشرى تقول من قال لك هذا ... وتستنكر وانا اتسائل هل الاب لاهوت ام غير لاهوت هل الروح القدس لاهوت ام غير لاهوت 

فماذا تريد ان تقول حينما اقول ان الجميع اتحد بالجسد هل تريد ان تقول انه هذا خاطىء فهل اتحد اقنوم الكلمه دون غيره .. فان كان هذا ما تريده اليس الجميع مشترك فى جوهر واحد .. اليست الكلمه هى حكمة الله ومنبعها العقل 

هذه التداخلات انتم من اوجدتموها  والان وضح لنا انا طلبت منك فى اخر مشاركه ان توضح لنا حقيقة التجسد  ولم تفعل الى الان .. اياك ان تظن انك بألاسلوب الاستهزاء و السباب ستقنع احد ممن سيقرأوا الموضوع ... من لديه حجه يا عزيزى ليس فى حاجه الى سب 

وانا اقول للقارىء ان هذه الاساليب ليست خافيه حين يريد شخص التهرب من موضوع او تشتيته فيلجأ للسباب لكى يدفع الطرف الاخر للسب ويفسد الموضوع 

ولكن يا عزيزى هيهات .. ارنا كيف ايمانك منطقى هيا 

يتبع ..


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (18 أبريل 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> اقول ان هذا يخالف الواقع الحادث لانك قولت ان الاب والابن والروح القدوس اتحدو بالجسد وهذا لم يحدث
> 
> ازاى؟
> 
> برضو اقول لك مين الحمار الى قال لك ان الله حل فى جسد انسان خاطىء؟


    اثبت لنا كيف كانت مريم غير حامله للخطيه الاصليه لحظة اتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت فى بطنها .. فى اللحظه التى لم يكن قد صلب فيها المسيح ولم ينزف دمه لكى يزيل اثار هذه الخطيه عن كل نسل ادم بما فيهم مريم 

انا لا اتكلم عن جسد المسيح هنا هل هو حامل للخطيه ام لا انا اتحدث عن احتواء بطن العذراء الحامله للخطيه الاصليه فى تلك اللحظه على اللاهوت المتحد بالناسوت حسب اعتقادك


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (18 أبريل 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> انت قولت
> 
> فانا بسئلك مين الى اتولد؟
> هل الجسد المتحد باللاهوت ولا اللاهوت المتحد باللاهوت فما كان منك الا ان ترد بجواب سخيف بل يعبر عن شخصية بهلونية تحاور فقولت
> ...



يا عزيزى انت من تستخدم الاساليب البهلوانيه 

انتم تقولون اسألونا نجيبكم فنسأل ثم تجيبوا علينا .. فنأتى لنبنى على اجابتكم فتقولوا من الحمار الذى قال هذا .. اذا فمن البهلوان !!

اذا فالوقوف على حقيقة الامر فيما بينكم وبين بعضكم هو اصلا معضله فشخص يقول الجسد ليس هو الكلمه هذا شىء وهذا شىء ثم حل هذا فى هذا  قتأتى انت وتعترض على ما قاله 

طيب نعرف حقيقة الايمان المسيحى منين طيب جيبنا كلام صاحبك معجبكش بسألك اهو ترد عليا بأن تسألنى انت 

اذا كنت واثق من ايمانك فوصفه الان امام الجميع و قل لى كيفية طبيعه التجسد كما تفهمها ... اما ان تسألنى انت ثم اجيبك فتصف ما قلته لك بأنه ليس الايمان الصحيح وان اتيت بقول ثانى وثالث و عاشر ايضا ستصفه بانه ليس الايمان الصحيح 

الان امام الجميع حدد لنا ايمانك ام انك لا تعرفه ؟ 

يتبع ..


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (18 أبريل 2012)

ثم اننا لسنا فى قسم الحوار الاسلامى ولا نتحدث عن الايمان الاسلامى لكى تقول انك انت من تسأل ... انا من اسألك عن ايمانك الذى اجزم انه ضد العقل وضد الفطره كما سبق وقلت ايا ما حاولت التملص فلو قلت الكلمه والجسد شىء واحد فهو ضد المنطق و الفطره ولو قلت ليسوا شىء واحد فهو ضد المنطق والفطره 

ولا ادل على ذلك من كونك تلجأ لعدم المباشره فى الحوار و انتهاج اسلوب الشتائم فلو لم يكن عندك ما تخشاه لتحدثت بلا تردد او خوف ... والقارىء سيرى هذا واضحا امامه ولذلك انا ابين للقارىء ما تتبعه من اساليب ... يتبع


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (18 أبريل 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> مين الحمار الى قال لك ان وقت التجسد كانت تحمل الخطية


المسيح لم يكن قد صلب بعد ليرفع الخطيه الموروثه .. و التجسد حدث فى رحمها قبل ذلك قبل ان يولد المسيح اصلا .. فهل لديك دليل انها كانت لا تحمل الخطيه الاصليه مثلها مثل غيرها ... فأن كانت كما تقول انت لا تحمل خطيه فى هذه اللحظه لأصبح الصلب لا قيمة له لأنه اتى ليرفع عن البشر شىء غير موجود بالاساس .. بدليل ما تدعيه من انها لم تكن تحمل الخطيه فى هذه اللحظه !!!!


سرجيوُس قال:


> تعلم يا يعفور فالنص يقول ان الرب نزل عليه بالنار
> فهل جاء فالكتاب المقدس ان الله نزل وتجسد من مريم بالنار
> جتك خيبة يا عمو



لا تعليق فهذا اسلوب لمحاولة افشال الحوار   .. يتبع


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (18 أبريل 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> هل اختفت تلك الصفة حينما ظهر فالجبل وفالشجر؟وتلك الحادثتين مذكورين فالاسلام
> فان كان الانسان اشرف من الجبل والشجر فهل يستحيل ظهور الله فى بشر؟
> 
> لماذا اوجبت عدم اتحاد القداسة بالجسد؟
> ...





 ان الله فى الاسلام لم يتحد لا بجبل و لا بشجره ولا بشىء من تلك الاكاذيب التى ترددونها لتثبتوا بها ايمان البسطاء بالكذب .. والكتب الاسلاميه متاحه للجميع و التفاسير متاحه للجميع وشروحات العلماء وكلها لا وجود فيها بأن الله اتحد لا بجبل ولا بشجره وكل من يقول ان الله اتحد بأى شىء سواء بانسان او بشجره او بجبل فهو بالمنظور الاسلامى كافر . فلا تتهرب للأسلاميات هل عقيدتك قاصره لتستدل باسلاميات لتثبتها ويا ليتها اسلاميات صحيحه بل انها كفر محض لم يقله احد من علماء الامه 

ولو فرضا جدلا من باب الجدل العقلى ليس الا ان الله اننا سنقارن بين اتحاد الله بجبل و اتحاده ببشر وايهما مستساغ ( هذا فقط من باب الجدل العقلى لكى ابين لك ان عقيدتك ضد المنطق وليس اقرار بأن هذا اسلاميا صحيح بل كما قلت انه لا يوجد اتحاد بين الله وبين اى شىء فى الاسلام ) 

ولكن ايهما مستساغ عن الاخر فالاتحاد بالجبل و الحلول فيه اقرب لتنزيه الله عن الحلول فى بشر لأن الجبل ليس حامل للخطيه فى حين ان الانسانه التى تدعون انها حوت الاله فى بطنها حامله للخطيه ... هذه فقط مجرد نقطه جدليه ولا تمت للاعتقاد الاسلامى بأى صله .. لكن لأبين مدى ابتعاد الايمان المسيحى عن كل منطق  ...... يتبع


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (18 أبريل 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> فين برضو قيل ان الجسد الانسانى اذا حل فيه الله اصبح اله؟
> كل ما قيل ان الانسان حمل طبيعه الهية,
> اقراء لتفهم يا يعفور
> الحديث عن ماذا؟كيف يكون إنساناً كاملاً وهو لم يأخذ من العذراء شخص إنسان؟! وإنما أخذ طبيعة بشرية كاملة، هذه النقطة لا تختلف فيها الكنائس الخلقيدونية وغير الخلقيدونية.
> ...



وما معنى اخذ طبيعه الهيه ؟؟ 

يعنى هو اله ولا مش اله ؟؟ 

انت بتفكرنى بموقف كنت جالس عند صديق طبيب يعمل فى العلاج الاشعاعى للكانسر .. واذا بطبيبه زميله تدخل بتقرير اشاعه لأحد المرضى عنده كانسر .. فالتقرير مكتوب فيه المريض عنده خلايا سرطانيه فى المكان الفلانى وبعد كده كلام عام ... كلام عايم يعنى 

واذا بصديقنا الطبيب وبأنفعال بيقول لزميلتنا الطبيبه على دكتور الاشاعه ( فهمت انا ايه كده .. رجعيله التقرير وقوليله الدكتور بيقول الوروم ده اد ايه يعنى .. كيلو ؟ ) بنفس الالفاظ كده 

فطبعا لازم تقرير الاشاعه يتحدد فيه حجم الورم اللى على اساسه هايتحددله جرعات الاشعاع 

اهو انت كلامك فكرنى بتقرير الاشاعه العايم ده .. يعنى ايه اخد طبيعه الهيه ويعنى ايه اخد طبيعه انسانيه ويعنى ايه هو انسان كامل واله كامل .

هو فيه جسد بشرى ولا مفيهوش ده مربط الفرس .. اللى على اساسه هانحدد للمريض جرعات الاشعاع  .... يتبع


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (18 أبريل 2012)

وفين انى جبت سيرة سجود من اصله ؟؟؟ هو انتوا بتسجدوا اصلا ؟ 
انت مش صلاتك ادعيه ... يبقى هاقول سجود ازاى !! 
انا قلت خلع صفات الالوهيه و استحقاقات الدعاء و العباده .. وانت عبادتك دعاء .. واظن هذا لا يحتاج لدليل ادخل قسم الصلاه هتلاقيه كله يا يسوع يا مسيح يا مخلصى بقوة دم صليبك خد بأديا واعملى واعملى .. 

فيا ريت تركز ... يتبع


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (18 أبريل 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> *
> يا عينى معزور اتزنق يا مسلم ومش عارف تجيب دليل على كلامك؟
> حقا ما اكتر الياعفير فى فالاسلام
> انظرو يا اخووووووووووووووووووووووة يعفور قال
> *


اسف .. عليك ان تكذب ما اجاب به زميلك وتقول انه خطأ وتقولنا الصحيح او تقبل بما اجاب به زميلك ... فأن لم تكن اجابة محاور مسيحى فى اكبر منتدى مسيحى ليست حجه فبالتالى كلامك معى الان هو الاخر ليس بحجه 

واليك السؤال الذى وجهته اليه هل الكلمه الازليه هى الجسد ؟ 


سرجيوُس قال:


> *
> حقيقة فضيحة يا عمو فضيحة
> وبرضو نقول ليك يا حمار جبت الكلام دا منين مين الحمار الى قالك كدة
> هع هع
> ...



واضح ايها القارىء العزيز ان الدليل على منطقيه الايمان المسيحى انه بيشتمنى ويقولى يا حمار .. بس كده هو ده الدليل اللى الاخ بيمتلكه ... 

صدقنى انا اشكرك على سيل الشتائم ده وفرت الكثير على لكى اوضح افلاسك فأظهرته بنفسك بالاستعاضه عن الاجابات والادله بسبى 

لك الشكر من كل قلبى حقا ... وللقارىء العزيز التقييم ... يتبع


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (18 أبريل 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> متغيرش بس الموضوع انا بتكلم فنقطة معينة وهى قولك
> 
> وقولت ليك مين الحمار الى قالك كدة



مبغيرش الموضوع هو ده اصل الموضوع 

الكلمه هى ايه هى الجسد ولا  ليست الجسد  كل اللاهوت بالاقانيم الثلاثه حلوا ام لم يحلوا .. هو ده الموضوع انسى التهرب والاساليب التى عفى عليها الزمن هذه 

قدم للقارى اجابه تقنع عقله لا تقدم له (شو) شتائم

وانت سألت مين قال الكلام قولتلك زميلك واعطيتك رابط الموضوع مش مشكلتى قول انه غلط و انت صح او قول انه هو صح .. المهم قول اى حاجه غير مقطع مين الحمار اللى قالك كده قد شىء مفيد 

يتبع ...


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (18 أبريل 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> دا بزمتك رد على الكلمتين دول
> 
> حقا ما اكتر الياعفير فالبلاد


يعنى لما احب اعرف الايمان المسيحى على حقيقته اروح اسأل مسلم  ؟؟ اوك شكرا انا اسف ان سألت مسيحى طلع فاهم الايمان بشكل غير مسيحى اخر 



سرجيوُس قال:


> عارف
> 
> انت يعفور كبير واليعفور دوما يكدب ويكدب ولا ياتى بدليل على كلامه الغلط الفاشل الى فضح جهلة
> 
> ...



كلام خارج الموضوع وليس له معنى لا يستحق الرد


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (18 أبريل 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ان كان الله يقدر ان يموت اذا هو عاجز ويوجد شىء غير خاض لارادتة
> [/COLOR]


كلام رائع فعلا بمعنى 

(ان الله ان لم يكن قادر على ان يكون غير اله فهو ليس اله ) 

فرصه للقارىء ليرى المنطق المسيحى شكرا على هذه الجمله 


سرجيوُس قال:


> اذا ارادة الله عاجزة لانه تحتاج لما يسمى بالحياة لتقوم عليه
> فالارادة تحتاج
> [/COLOR]


طبعا الاراده تحتاج لذات حية قائمه لتوجد ... والا فانت تريد ان تقول ان للميت اراده .. .. لاحظ هنا نتكلم عن ما تحتاجه الاراده لكى تقوم لا ما تحتاجه لكى تنفذ .

وكأنك تقول ان تخضع للاراده اسباب فناء الذات مما يترتب عليه اسباب انتفاء الاراده ذاتها 

( فالاراده يجب ان تخضع لنفسها اسباب انتفاء الاراده ) هذ معنى ما تقوله انت  هذا هذيان ليس منطق 


سرجيوُس قال:


> برضو ارادة الله عاجزة لانه تحتاج
> ومن يحتاج فهو ناقص
> فلم تات بجديد
> [/COLOR]


كيف تفهم ؟؟ ارادة الله لا تحتاج شىء لكى تنفذ حيال قيامها لكنها تحتاج لذات قائمه لكى تقوم ... هو انا بتكلم عبرى !!


سرجيوُس قال:


> انت قسمته وقولت صفات فعليه تقع تحت ارادته والصفات الذاتيه لا تخضع
> اذا هو عاجز
> [/COLOR]


اعتقد ان القارىء لا يحتاج الكثير من الجهد ليعرف من الان هو العاجز 


سرجيوُس قال:


> يا عزيزى العلمانيه والالحادية لا تاتى الا بخبث فانت ارادت الحوار بعلمانيه فلا مشكل لدى


العلمانيه ليست هى الالحاد 

ثانيا لا مشكل لدى انا ايضا باى منطق ستتكلم فشئت ام ابيت ستتحمل ادبيات ايمانك او ستنكرها لا طريق ثالث لك





سرجيوُس قال:


> _*على المسلم المدلس ان يقول لناجاب الكلام دا منين
> 
> *_



ارفقت المصادر فى كل مقطع 

اجابه من هذا المنتدى ان كانت غير صحيحه فتشجع وقل غير صحيحه 

كلام من موقع مسيحى معتمد عن اتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت فأتيت انت لتقول ان الاب والروح لم يتحدا .. فان كانا ليسوا من اللاهوت فقل لنا 

انا ليس عندى مشكله فى ان تقل لى انت فهمت هذه النقطه خطأ ولكن يجب ان تقول لى الصواب كذا وكذا 

لكن انت تقول خطأ ثم تسب ولا تقل شيئا اخر .. هذا امر يثير الغرابه ويعطى انطباع بالافلاس 

انا هنا فى هذا الموضوع خصيصا لمناقشة منطقيه الايمان هذا الايمان الى الان انت لم تعرج على الصحيح منه بشىء ... انت فقط تحاول تشتيت الموضوع 

يتبع بالخلاصه من القول  ...


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (18 أبريل 2012)

اخيرا يا صديقى العزيزى 

اريد الان ان اذكرك بموضوع الحوار الاساسى وهو منطقيه الايمان المسيحى من عدمها 

واذكرك انك الى الان لم تقدم لنا الايمان المسيحى كما تعتقده لكى تثبت انه منطقى .. انت فقط تنكر كل كلام يوضع دون ان تحدد حقيقه الايمان 

نريد تحرير المصطلحات 

نريد تحرير المصطلحات 

نريد تحرير المصطلحات 

كفاك تشتيت  وكفاك هروب وامام القارىء الكريم ها انا مباشر فى حوارى مره اخرى فان لم تكن مباشر وظللت على اسلوبك فللقارىء الحكم  ... ولكى اريحك انا اسألك الان عن الايمان هب انى لا اعلم عنه شىء 

ولنبدأ بسؤالين 

اولا هل الطبيعه الانسانيه فى الله الظاهر فى الجسد هى جسد بشرى ام لا ؟

فأن كانت ليست جسد بشرى فما هى هل هى مجاز ؟

وان كانت جسد بشرى فهل الكلمه الازليه ( الاقنوم ) هو الجسد ؟ 

فى انتظارك وشكرا


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2012)

> واذكرك انك  الى الان لم تقدم لنا الايمان المسيحى كما تعتقده لكى تثبت انه منطقى ..  انت فقط تنكر كل كلام يوضع دون ان تحدد حقيقه الايمان


انت فعلا صعبان عليك وامرك يثير الشفقة ولم تجيب ومازلت تتهرب
انا قولت لك اعطنى دليلك او من الحمار الذى قال لك


> *كما تعتقدون فكيف جئت وزدت على الاقانيم  الثلاثه الازليه جسد بشرى  وخلعت عليه صفات الاله ولكن بمسمى جديد وهو (  الله الظاهر فى الجسد ) ام  ان الجسد كان ازلى ؟فأن كان غير ازلى فهو غير ذا  معنى لأن الازلى موجود
> ؟ 			 		*


؟


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2012)

> اثبت  لنا كيف كانت مريم غير حامله للخطيه الاصليه لحظة اتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت  فى بطنها .. فى اللحظه التى لم يكن قد صلب فيها المسيح ولم ينزف دمه لكى  يزيل اثار هذه الخطيه عن كل نسل ادم بما فيهم مريم
> انا لا اتكلم عن جسد المسيح هنا هل هو حامل للخطيه ام لا انا اتحدث عن  احتواء بطن العذراء الحامله للخطيه الاصليه فى تلك اللحظه على اللاهوت  المتحد بالناسوت حسب اعتقادك


انت تتحدث حسب اعتقادى؟
وتقول ان المسيح غير حامل للخطية او حامل للخطية لانك تعرف الرد كويس
وانا اقول لك يا عمو هل المسيح يكون بلا خطية ويولد من شخص لم يتجدد من الخطية طب ازاى؟
اقراء لتتعلم
*وقوة العلي تظللك فلذلك أيضاً القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله."
اذا العذراء تطهرت من اى خطية روحية وجسدية ان وجدت لكى تكون مهية للحبل

*


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2012)

> انا من اسألك  عن ايمانك الذى اجزم انه ضد العقل وضد الفطره كما سبق وقلت ايا ما حاولت  التملص فلو قلت الكلمه والجسد شىء واحد فهو ضد المنطق و الفطره ولو قلت  ليسوا شىء واحد فهو ضد المنطق والفطره


مش بقولك انت عبيط
يعنى محمد وكريم ضد العقل
وبرضو كريم ومحمد ضد العقل


> لا تعليق فهذا اسلوب لمحاولة افشال الحوار   .. يتبع


بل هذا اسلوب من يروض الحيوانات


> ن الله فى  الاسلام لم يتحد لا بجبل و لا بشجره ولا بشىء من تلك الاكاذيب التى  ترددونها لتثبتوا بها ايمان البسطاء بالكذب .. والكتب الاسلاميه متاحه  للجميع و التفاسير متاحه للجميع وشروحات العلماء وكلها لا وجود فيها بأن  الله اتحد لا بجبل ولا بشجره وكل من يقول ان الله اتحد بأى شىء سواء بانسان  او بشجره او بجبل فهو بالمنظور الاسلامى كافر . فلا تتهرب للأسلاميات هل  عقيدتك قاصره لتستدل باسلاميات لتثبتها ويا ليتها اسلاميات صحيحه بل انها  كفر محض لم يقله احد من علماء الامه


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=191240


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2012)

> وفين انى جبت سيرة سجود من اصله ؟؟؟ هو انتوا بتسجدوا اصلا ؟
> انت مش صلاتك ادعيه ... يبقى هاقول سجود ازاى !!


تعلم يا يعفور يا من يفضح نفسه بجهلة
*"لك  							يا رب ينبغي السجود" (سفر  							باروخ 6: 5)*
*"اَللهُ رُوحٌ.  							وَالَّذِينَ يَسْجُدُونَ لَهُ فَبِالرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ  							يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَسْجُدُوا" (إنجيل  							يوحنا 4: 24)
**أَسْجُدُ فِي  							هَيْكَلِ قُدْسِكَ، وَأَحْمَدُ اسْمَكَ عَلَى  							رَحْمَتِكَ وَحَقِّكَ" (سفر  							المزامير 138: 1، 2)*


> انا قلت خلع صفات الالوهيه و استحقاقات الدعاء و العباده .. وانت عبادتك  دعاء .. واظن هذا لا يحتاج لدليل ادخل قسم الصلاه هتلاقيه كله يا يسوع يا  مسيح يا مخلصى بقوة دم صليبك خد بأديا واعملى واعملى ..


هو انت متعرفش ان الصلاة فيه سجود عند المسيحيين اة يا ابو جهل


> فيا ريت تركز ... يتبع


يا ريت انت تبعد عن دماغ يعفور دى احسن انت اتفضحت خالص


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2012)

> اسف .. عليك  ان تكذب ما اجاب به زميلك وتقول انه خطأ وتقولنا الصحيح او تقبل بما اجاب  به زميلك ... فأن لم تكن اجابة محاور مسيحى فى اكبر منتدى مسيحى ليست حجه  فبالتالى كلامك معى الان هو الاخر ليس بحجه
> واليك السؤال الذى وجهته اليه هل الكلمه الازليه هى الجسد ؟


لا يا يعفور مش دا كان سؤالك يا متهرب يا فاشل
كان كلامك يقول:ـ


> *كما تعتقدون فكيف جئت وزدت على الاقانيم  الثلاثه الازليه جسد بشرى   وخلعت عليه صفات الاله ولكن بمسمى جديد وهو (  الله الظاهر فى الجسد ) ام   ان الجسد كان ازلى ؟فأن كان غير ازلى فهو غير ذا  معنى لأن الازلى موجود
> ؟                      *


وانا قولت ليك مين الحمار الى قالك كدة
هات دليلك وانت مش عارف تجيب دليل يا عينى


> واضح ايها  القارىء العزيز ان الدليل على منطقيه الايمان المسيحى انه بيشتمنى ويقولى  يا حمار .. بس كده هو ده الدليل اللى الاخ بيمتلكه ..


انا لم اغلط الى مبيفهمش بيبقى حمار. 



> صدقنى انا اشكرك على سيل الشتائم ده وفرت الكثير على لكى اوضح افلاسك فأظهرته بنفسك بالاستعاضه عن الاجابات والادله بسبى


من المفلس الى مش فاهم حاجة فاى حاجة وبيقول ان المسيحيين زودو على الثالوث ولا الى بيقول مفيش سجود 


> لك الشكر من كل قلبى حقا ... وللقارىء العزيز التقييم ... يتبع


حقا فليقيم القارىء تلك المشاركتين ليعفور كبير حيث قال


> *كما تعتقدون فكيف جئت وزدت على الاقانيم  الثلاثه الازليه جسد بشرى   وخلعت عليه صفات الاله ولكن بمسمى جديد وهو (  الله الظاهر فى الجسد ) ام   ان الجسد كان ازلى ؟فأن كان غير ازلى فهو غير ذا  معنى لأن الازلى موجود
> ؟                      *





> وفين انى جبت سيرة سجود من اصله ؟؟؟ هو انتوا بتسجدوا اصلا ؟
> انت مش صلاتك ادعيه ... يبقى هاقول سجود ازاى !!


فليقيم القارىء مستوى الهابط


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2012)

> كلام رائع فعلا بمعنى
> (ان الله ان لم يكن قادر على ان يكون غير اله فهو ليس اله )
> فرصه للقارىء ليرى المنطق المسيحى شكرا على هذه الجمله


مش بقول لك انت يعفور هو انا مش قولت ليك انا بتكلم خارج الايمان المسيحى


> طبعا الاراده تحتاج لذات حية قائمه لتوجد


اذا ارادة الله تحتاج لــــــــــــــــــــــ ذات حية
اذا ذات الله ليست قائمة بذاته 
اذا فهى عاجزة


> العلمانيه ليست هى الالحاد


هو انا قولت ليك ان الاتنين واحد افتى بقى


> ارفقت المصادر فى كل مقطع


فين بقى مصدرك الى بيقول الكلمتين دول تعرف تجيبو؟


> كما تعتقدون فكيف جئت وزدت على الاقانيم  الثلاثه الازليه جسد بشرى    وخلعت عليه صفات الاله ولكن بمسمى جديد وهو (  الله الظاهر فى الجسد )  ام   ان الجسد كان ازلى ؟فأن كان غير ازلى فهو غير ذا  معنى لأن الازلى  موجود


*
؟ 			 		*


> وفين انى جبت سيرة سجود من اصله ؟؟؟ هو انتوا بتسجدوا اصلا ؟
> انت مش صلاتك ادعيه ... يبقى هاقول سجود ازاى !!





> واذكرك انك الى الان لم تقدم لنا الايمان المسيحى كما تعتقده لكى تثبت انه منطقى


امال بقدم ايه طبق برسيم ليعفور؟
انت تقول ان هذا ضد العقل فاسئل وانا اجيبك


> كفاك تشتيت   وكفاك هروب وامام القارىء الكريم ها انا مباشر فى حوارى مره اخرى فان لم  تكن مباشر وظللت على اسلوبك فللقارىء الحكم  ... ولكى اريحك انا اسألك الان  عن الايمان هب انى لا اعلم عنه شىء


ههههههههههههه هذا هو اسلوب اليعافير يقول هروب وخروب 
طب جاوبنى بس مين قالك الكلمتين دول والنبى ولو مجوبتش يبقى انت الى هربت مش انا


> كما تعتقدون فكيف جئت وزدت على الاقانيم  الثلاثه الازليه جسد بشرى    وخلعت عليه صفات الاله ولكن بمسمى جديد وهو (  الله الظاهر فى الجسد )  ام   ان الجسد كان ازلى ؟فأن كان غير ازلى فهو غير ذا  معنى لأن الازلى  موجود
> ؟


 			 		 	 	  	اقتباس: 			         


> وفين انى جبت سيرة سجود من اصله ؟؟؟ هو انتوا بتسجدوا اصلا ؟
> انت مش صلاتك ادعيه ... يبقى هاقول سجود ازاى !!


هفضل اكررلك كلامك لحد ما تقول انت حمار او بتدلس


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2012)

وياتى المسلم بسؤالين يوضحون هبلهالازلى فيقول




> اولا هل الطبيعه الانسانيه فى الله الظاهر فى الجسد هى جسد بشرى ام لا ؟


نعم
 


 



> وان كانت جسد بشرى فهل الكلمه الازليه ( الاقنوم ) هو الجسد ؟


ازاى تقول ان جسد غير ازلى هو الكلمة الازلى
وعجبى على العجول وعجبى..


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2012)

_*



			كما تعتقدون فكيف جئت وزدت على الاقانيم  الثلاثه الازليه جسد بشرى     وخلعت عليه صفات الاله ولكن بمسمى جديد وهو (  الله الظاهر فى الجسد )   ام   ان الجسد كان ازلى ؟فأن كان غير ازلى فهو غير ذا  معنى لأن الازلى   موجود
؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 

*_


> _* وفين انى جبت سيرة سجود من اصله ؟؟؟ هو انتوا بتسجدوا اصلا ؟
> *_​_* انت مش صلاتك ادعيه ... يبقى هاقول سجود ازاى !!*_


_*
عليك ان تاتى بالدليل على المشاركتين دول ولا اصبحت عاجو ومفلس وهارب وفيك كل العبر يا يعفور

*_


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 أبريل 2012)

إقتباس
((ركه لى كانت اخر جمله لى لو ان ما قيل من زميلك عن طبيعه الكلمه والجسد ليس صحيح فاورد الصحيح ))
الرد
إيه التهبيش  والهبهبه  دى 
-ده حوار لا هوتى 
وآلآ خبط فى رزع ...
انا سكتت تحقيقا لخطة ال....المهذب مادام بيفترى على مخاليق الله   بتهم افترائية محضة
الاخ الغير مسيحى  وضح  بالنصوص الحرفية  لا بالتاؤيلات والتلميحات وضح كلامك


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2012)

يا اخ الكترونك انت جاى تتكلم فى هبهبة وفى تهبيش دا اتفضح وبان جهلة خلاص شوف بيقول ايه


> _*كما تعتقدون فكيف جئت وزدت على الاقانيم  الثلاثه الازليه جسد بشرى      وخلعت عليه صفات الاله ولكن بمسمى جديد وهو (  الله الظاهر فى الجسد )    ام   ان الجسد كان ازلى ؟فأن كان غير ازلى فهو غير ذا  معنى لأن الازلى    موجود
> ؟ 			 		*_





> _*وفين انى جبت سيرة سجود من اصله ؟؟؟ هو انتوا بتسجدوا اصلا ؟
> *_​_* انت مش صلاتك ادعيه ... يبقى هاقول سجود ازاى !!*_


وفى انتظار يجيب لينا دليل على هبله دا


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 أبريل 2012)

الاخ الغيرمسيحى 
أسألك من تعنى بعبارة  ((كلام صاحبك - كلام زميلك)) ؟؟؟
أرجوا الاجابة بذكر 
1- إسم الزميل 
2-نص المُداخلة


----------



## apostle.paul (19 أبريل 2012)

> *كما تعتقدون فكيف جئت وزدت على الاقانيم  الثلاثه الازليه جسد بشرى    وخلعت عليه صفات الاله ولكن بمسمى جديد وهو (  الله الظاهر فى الجسد )  ام   ان الجسد كان ازلى ؟فأن كان غير ازلى فهو غير ذا  معنى لأن الازلى  موجود
> ؟ 			 		*


*قبل ان تسال هل جسد الكلمة ازلى كازلية الكلمة ام لا وجب عليك ان تاتى لنا من ايمانا المسيحى بما يفيد بان جسد الكلمة الخاص ازلى 
فى حين ان الكتاب واضح ويقول ان الكلمة صار جسدا
وصيرورة الكلمة جسدا ليس تحول من طبيعة الكلمة الالهى لطبيعة الانسان الجسدانى بل معناه صيرورة الغير مدرك مدركا ظاهرا فى الجسد
فالكتاب يقول ( صار ) يعنى (تم فى الزمن ) كما يقول الكتاب ايضا (فى ملء الزمن ارسل الله ابنه مولودا من امراة )
فعملية ظهور الكلمة واتحاده بجسده كانت صيرورة وارسالية فى ملء الازمان 
فى حين انك تقول بان الجسد لابد وان يكون ازلى لكى ينسب اليه صفات الاله
فلا اعرف من اين اتيت من هذا الكلام
فما تقوله نحن رفضناه جملا وتفصيلا ان ينسب لجسدانية يسوع صفات الوهية 
فهو الكلمة الالهى الازلى الذى صار فى الزمن انسانا بالحقيقة
حينما ينسب اى عمل الى المسيح الواحد الابن الواحد الشخص الواحد ينسب اليه بغير افتراق ككيان واحد ونحن عالمين ان قدرته الالهية هى قدرة الكلمة الالهى القدرة السرمدية عاملا وظاهرا قوته من خلال الانسان يسوع المولود من عذراء فى ملء الازمان

فلم يدخل الجسد الزمنى فى طبيعة الاله السرمدية 
فالله لا يعتريه تغيير ولا ظل دوران 
اب وكلمة وروح منذ الازل والى الازل ولا يدخل فى طبيعته اى تغيير 
ظهوره فى الانسان لم يدخل جسد الكلمة فى طبيعة الله لكنه اظهر ذاته من خلاله كعنصر يمكن من خلاله ادراك الغير مدرك واتمام رسالته كمخلص للعالمين
وحينما ينسب اى عمل الهى ينسب لهذا الواحد (الكلمة الذى صار جسدا )
ليس لانه جسدا تاله لكن لانه بقدرته الازلية هو له كل ما لله كمساو لله غير مختلسا ذلك مظهرا قوته فى جسده الخاص  

*


----------



## apostle.paul (19 أبريل 2012)

> *اسمع يا عزيزى فى اخر مشاركه لى كانت اخر جمله لى لو ان ما قيل من زميلك عن طبيعه الكلمه والجسد ليس صحيح فاورد الصحيح
> 
> والان حينما اتى باقتباس يقول اتحد اللاهوت بجسد بشرى تقول من قال لك هذا  ... وتستنكر وانا اتسائل هل الاب لاهوت ام غير لاهوت هل الروح القدس لاهوت  ام غير لاهوت
> 
> ...


*عذرا عزيزى كلامك نابع من جهل ما تلقنته فى مدرسة الاسلام عن الايمان المسيحى 
وللاسف ما تاثر بيه بعض المسيحين
فانت تتعامل مع الله " واحد عددا "
فى حين ان الواحدية حينما تنسب للكيان الالهى ليست عددا لكنها تفردا للكيان الالهى ان يشترك معه اخر فى الالوهية
لان الله لا يعدد ولا ينسب اليه الواحدية العددية
انت كمسلم رضعت مع لبن الام " فرد صمد لا اله غيره "
كل دا كويس لكن هذا الواحد من هو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انت بتسال من منطلق مسيحى هل لما اتحد الكلمة بجسده حل ملء اللاهوت
اة اكيد لان الله لا يتجزأ والكلمة هو ملء لاهوت الله بالكلية 
السؤال الاخر
هل لما حل ملء لاهوت الله معنى ذلك ان الاب والروح حلوا فى الجسد؟
لا الاب والروح لم يتحدوا بجسد الكلمة الخاص لان الله الثالوث كايمان مسيحى كما نؤمن بملء لاهوت الاب والكلمة والروح نؤمن ايضا بكامل تميز شخص الكلمة عن ابيه وروحه 


فالتجسد كان لملء الله لان الكلمة هو الله
والتجسد كان لشخص الكلمة لانه متميز عن ابيه وروحه 


ثانيا احنا لم نعمل تداخلات انت مازلت فى طور التلميذ البسيط اللى قدامك كتير لتفهم عمق الايمان المسيحى لانك خارج طازة من مدرسة الاسلام ومؤسسه الجهولى صاحب اكثر عبارة مسخرة عرفتها البشرية " سبحانه لم يكن له صاحبة ولا ولد " 
*


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (22 أبريل 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> انت فعلا صعبان عليك وامرك يثير الشفقة ولم تجيب ومازلت تتهرب
> انا قولت لك اعطنى دليلك او من الحمار الذى قال لك
> 
> ؟




اسمع يا زميلى اتيت لك بالاقتباس انفا وكأنك لا تقرأ او تقرأ ولا تدرك انظر كلام الانبا بيشوى مره اخرى 


> هو أخذ طبيعة بشرية كاملة بجسد وروح عاقلة، وجعلها خاصة به He made our nature His own لكن الطبيعة البشرية الكاملة في شخص كلمة الله هو إنسان كامل، إنسان حقيقي وليس على سبيل المجاز..



http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...vitability-of-the-Incarnation__40-Oknoom.html

اذا الطبيعه البشريه هى انسان بالحقيقه لا بالمجاز وسأنقل لك اقتباس اخر من القديس كيرلس عمود الدين به استفاضه .. واياك ان تتخيل للحظه انك تناقش ساذج او شخص لا يدرك ما الذى يناقشه او تظن اننى عندما أسألك فأنا لا اعرف .. فدعك من المراوغات هذه وناقش مباشرة 

تفضل :



> 4- ولأننا نعترف أن الكلمة اتحد بالجسد أقنوميًا، فإننا نعبد ابن و رب واحد يسوع المسيح، دون أن نفصل ولا نميز الإنسان عن الله، كما لو كان الواحد متصل بالآخر بالكرامة والسلطة، لأن هذا هراء ليس أكثر. ولا نعطى لقب "مسيح" على التوازى لكلمة الله على حدة، ولمسيح ثانى، المولود من امرأة على حدة، بل نعترف بمسيح واحد فقط، كلمة الله الآب مع جسده الخاص. هو قد مسح كإنسان بيننا رغم أنه يعطى الروح للذين يستحقون أن ينالوه، وليس بكيل، كما يقول البشير المغبوط يوحنا (انظر يو3: 34). كما أننا لا نقول أن كلمة الله سكن في المولود من العذراء القديسة، كما في إنسان عادى، لئلا يفهم أن المسيح هو إنسان حامل لله. لأنه رغم أن "الكلمة حل بيننا" (انظر يو1: 14) حقًا وقيل أن في المسيح "يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديًا" (كو2: 9)، فإننا لا نظن أنه إذ صار جسدًا أن يقال عن حلوله أنه مثل الحلول في القديسين، ولا نعرِّف هذا الحلول فيه أنه يتساوى وبنفس الطريقة كالحلول في القديسين. ولكن الكلمة إذ اتحد بالجسد بحسب الطبيعة دون أن يتغير إلى جسد، فإنه حقق حلولًا مثلما يقال عن حلول نفس الإنسان في جسدها الخاص.



http://st-takla.org/Coptic-History/...s/Letter-No-17-Pope-Cyril-I-to-Nestorius.html

انظر هنا يا عزيزى القديس كيرلس عمود الدين فى رسالته الى نسطور والحديث بالطبع دائر عن الطبيعه الواحده والطبيعتين وكيف ينهاه من منظوره طبعا عن القول بالطبيعتين .. لكن كل الحديث دائر عن كيفية الاعتقاد فى عملية الاتحاد بين الطبيعه البشريه الذى وصفها الانبا بيشوى سابقا بأنها جسد انسانى حقيقى لا رمزى وبين الطبيعه الالهيه المتمثله فى اقنوم الكلمه 

واليك الجزء الاخر من الاقتباس فى كلام الانبا بيشوى الذى لم تدركه ولكن قبل ان انقلك لباقى كلام الانبا بيشوى اريد التعليق على كلام كيرلس عمود الدين حين يضرب المثال بحلول نفس الانسان فى جسده الخاص ليدلل عن كيفية الفهم الصحيح ( من وجهة نظره ) للاعتقاد فى الطبيعه الواحده القائمه فى المسيح على عنصرين 
وهو مثال بعيد جدا للتدليل .. لماذا .. لأن ضرب مثال على اتحاد غير ازليين لا يصلح للتدليل على اتحاد ازلى بغير ازلى هذا من ناحيه 




> الإجابة على هذا السؤال: أن كلمة شخص باليوناني برسوبون = prosopon معناها: من يتجه نحو الآخر ويتعامل معه ويتبادل العلاقة، فكلمة بروس معناها " نحو " ويوجد أشخاص منفصلون في الجوهر والكينونة مثل البشر، ويوجد من هم غير منفصلين في الجوهر والكينونة مثل أقانيم الثالوث القدوس ، كل منهم هو في الآخر ويملأ الكل.. فالبرسوبون الخاص بالإبن، والبروسوبون الخاص بالآب على الرغم من انهما يحملان نفس الجوهر ونفس الطبيعة - الجوهر غير المتجزئ، وغير المنقسم – إلاَّ أن الواحد يبادل الآخر العلاقة والحب.. إذًا من هو البروسوبون؟ هو من يحمل الطبيعة بكل مقوّماتها وإمكانياتها ويتبادل العلاقة مع بروسوبا آخرين..



http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...vitability-of-the-Incarnation__40-Oknoom.html

فالجوهر الالهى غير متجزىء فكل اقنوم هو فى الاخر من حيث الجوهر ( مع التمايز ) وبهذا فحل كل ملء اللاهوت ... هل فهمت شىء !! 

من ناحيه اخرى ان اساس الفكره ليست فقط فى البحث عن مثال يصلح للتدليل على عملية الاتحاد وكيفيتها اكثر منها عدم منطقية اتحاد الازلى بأى شىء من الاساس .. والاكثر من ذلك انه اتحد ولم ينفصل ونرى ان هناك جزء غير ازلى اتحد ولن ينفصل وسيأتى على هذه الحال ليدين العالم 

القضية حقا ليست هى ان الطبيعه الالهيه تحولت لبشريه ام لا او اختلطت بالطبيعه البشريه ام لا ام صارا واحدا بلا اختلاط ام لا ... كل هذا خارج السياق وكل هذا موضوع اخر 

المبدأ نفسه مرفوض .. والسؤال هل تتقبل فطره سليمه ان يتوحد الازلى القدوس بمخلوق غير ازلى بغض النظر عن كونه حامل للخطيه ام لا فهو اولا واخيرا مخلوق غير ازلى .. او بصيغه مغايره هل يمكن ان نستسيغ ان يتوحد الله الازلى بملاك مثلا فالملاك غير حامل للخطيه  ؟

الفطره ترفض الفكره من الاساس الفكره ليس لها مبرر فالغير قائم بذاته الغير مستغنى بذاته كيف يكون اله 






سرجيوُس قال:


> انت تتحدث حسب اعتقادى؟
> وتقول ان المسيح غير حامل للخطية او حامل للخطية لانك تعرف الرد كويس
> وانا اقول لك يا عمو هل المسيح يكون بلا خطية ويولد من شخص لم يتجدد من الخطية طب ازاى؟
> اقراء لتتعلم
> ...


لا سورى  اذا كانت تطهرت ومع ان النص لا يوجد به ما يوضح تطهرها من الخطيه ولكن وان فرضنا ذلك فما المعنى من الصلب الذى اتى ليرفع تلك الخطيه .. فعلى كلامك هى تطهرت قبل ان تحبل ... ولهذا اقول لم يكن للصلب اذا معنى ان كانت الخطيه امكن رفعها عن انسان بدون الصلب هذا على الاقل .. وان كان هناك نصوص اخرى فى الكتاب تفيد بصلاح عدد من الانبياء ودخولهم الملكوت .. بلا صلب وبلا فداء 
كمثال بسيط وحتى لا يتشعب الموضوع 
 
(26وأما من جهة الأموات إنهم يقومون : أفما قرأتم في كتاب موسى ، في أمر العليقة ، كيف كلمه الله قائلا : أنا إله إبراهيم وإله إسحاق وإله يعقوب 27ليس هو إله أموات بل إله أحياء . فأنتم إذا تضلون كثيرا) مرقس 12 : 26 – 27 

الان انظر لكل تلك التداخلات الغير متناسقه لا منطقيا ولا عقائديا 

فبالفطره والمنطق لا يمكن قبول الاعتقاد بحاجة الازلى لأتحاد ... ثم يكون المسيحى مطالب بأن يؤمن بأتحاد 
ليس فقط اتحاد مرحلى بل اتحاد بالازلى دائم 
ثم تأتى لتقول لم يحدث اختلاط بين الطبيعتين ولكنهما فى النهايه طبيعتين احداهما ازليه والاخرى مخلوقه 
ثم عقديا من المفترض ان الازلى حل واتحد فى رحم حامل للخطيه بناء على العقيده التى تقول ان كل من كان قبل الصلب كان يفترض انه حامل للخطيه .. ثم تأتى لى الان لتزيل الخطيه عن الرحم الذى حل واتحد فيه الاله لكى تمنطق الاولى وتنزه الاله ( بالرغم من انه حتى لا ينزه حتى وان كانت مريم غير حامله للخطيه الاصليه لأنك اضفت المخلوق للغير مخلوق وجعلتهم واحد )   فعندما تمنطق الاولى تهدم الثانيه لأنك  جعلت انسانا حامل للخطيه لم يعد حاملا لها وبهذا لم يعد معنى للصلب فقد امكن ازالة الخطيه عن مريم ( حسب كلامك ) بلا صلب وعن الانبياء بحسب كلام المسيح فى (مرقس) ايضا بلا صلب  فالذى جعل الله يزيل عنها الخطيه بلا ذبيحه ( المسيح ) كان يجعله قادرا على ان يزيلها عن الجميع بلا ذبيحه ( المسيح ) 

فهل عندك منطق الان يدفع كل هذه التناقضات الجليه ؟؟ 

ام سيكون ردك كما كان دائما الشتائم وفقط !!!



سرجيوُس قال:


> مش بقولك انت عبيط
> يعنى محمد وكريم ضد العقل
> وبرضو كريم ومحمد ضد العقل



لا محمد وكريم او كريم ومحمد ليسا ضد العقل لأن الاثنين مخلوقين اما ما هو ضد العقل ان يدنس الخالق بأضافته الى المخلوق وجعلهم الاثنين واحد .. فهم لا يلتقيان ابدا يا عزيزى محال .. حتى ولو كان المخلوق بلا خطيه فكما قلت انفا الملاك بلا خطيه لكنه مخلوق فهل هذا يشفع له ان يتحد مع خالقه ويصيران شىء واحد 

عذرا هذا قمة الشرك 




سرجيوُس قال:


> بل هذا اسلوب من يروض الحيوانات




شكرا لذوقك واخلاقك و ما تدعية من ايمان صحيح بزعمك فلو كان صحيح حقا لهذب خلقك وان كان يدل فانما يدل على الضعف لا اكثر فما اسهل الانفلات و السب هذا ليس غريب فلن اقف امامه كثيرا 



سرجيوُس قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=191240
> تعالى لنفضح جعهلك فالاسلاميات ايضا




بل لأفضح جهلك وضعفك انا ثلاث مرات .. المره الاولى بشرح الحديث تفضل 
http://www.islamweb.net/fatwa/index.php?page=showfatwa&Option=FatwaId&Id=167613

يعنى لو انا ضرير ( اعمى ) وجيبت شخص يسحبنى ويدلنى على الطريق فبهذا انا سلمت له امرى كله فى ان يقودنى للطريق ... فهل حين اقول عنه انه هو عينى التى ابصر بها فهل بهذا القول سيفهم شخص ان هذا الانسان دخل بذاته داخل عيناى وحل فيهما !!! 

وبهذا ابين جهلك  بمعنى الحديث 

المره الثانيه هى جهلك فى محاولة تثبيت ايمان البسطاء بالكذب حين تقول ان فى الاسلام حلول واتحاد 

المره الثالثه هى افلاسك فى اثبات منطقية ايمانك بذاته فتهرب لمحاوله يائسه وفاشله لأثباته باسلاميات ويا ليتها اسلاميات صحيحه بل هى مجرد كذب مفضوح على الاسلام 






سرجيوُس قال:


> تعلم يا يعفور يا من يفضح نفسه بجهلة
> *"لك  							يا رب ينبغي السجود" (سفر  							باروخ 6: 5)*
> *"اَللهُ رُوحٌ.  							وَالَّذِينَ يَسْجُدُونَ لَهُ فَبِالرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ  							يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَسْجُدُوا" (إنجيل  							يوحنا 4: 24)
> **أَسْجُدُ فِي  							هَيْكَلِ قُدْسِكَ، وَأَحْمَدُ اسْمَكَ عَلَى  							رَحْمَتِكَ وَحَقِّكَ" (سفر  							المزامير 138: 1، 2)*
> ...


 
سجود !!! 

اهاا بالروح لله .... وبالجسد لغير الله ... هو ده السجود !!! 

عموما ده موضوع منفصل ومحتاج موضوع لوحده لأنى ارى ان له ارتباط اوثق باسلوب التفاسير المتبعه فى المسيحيه ومدى القرائن القائم عليها التفسير ... بس واضح ان انت اللى جاهل جدا والله والناس البسطاء للاسف بيقرأوا كلام امثالك وهم لا يعرفون ... ناقش بس صميم الموضوع ده وبعدين هابقى اوريك السجود بين العهدين وبين الواقع على الارض 



سرجيوُس قال:


> لا يا يعفور مش دا كان سؤالك يا متهرب يا فاشل
> كان كلامك يقول:ـ
> 
> وانا قولت ليك مين الحمار الى قالك كدة
> ...


 

حبيبى عندك كلام الانبا بيشوى و كلام كيرلس الملقب بعمود الدين فى الاقتباس 

ان قدرت تثبت لى من خلال كلامهم ان الناسوت ( البشرى ) ليس زائدا على الاقانيم الثلاثه المتحدين فى الجوهر اللى هما اقنوم الكلمه و اقنوم الاب و اقنوم الروح القدس فلتثبت ( بالرغم من انحراف الاعتقاد اصلا فى تلك التقسيمه الثلاثيه ) ولكن انا بكلمك بمفهومك واعتقادك اهو ليس بخلفيه اسلاميه 

لديك ثلاثه اقانيم اوك هانمشيها مؤقتا 

عند التجسد بقى هنا كما يقول القائل يكمن الشيطان فى التفاصيل فعند التجسد الجزء البشرى هاتقولى هو غير منفصل حال الاتحاد هامشى معاك بردو و اقولك اوك هاتقولى مع عدم اختلاط الطبيعتين هاقولك اوك 

انما تقولى انه ازلى هاقولك اسف يبقى متخليهوش متحد للابد ويدين العالم وهو مخلوق فى الاصل و تدنس قداسة الازلى بجعل غير الازلى واحد معه 

عايز تقول ان الجزء البشرى ازلى يبقى اللى مات على الصليب هو الله الازلى و الله لا يموت 

عايز توحد طبيعتين مختلفتين وتقولى اصلهم اصبحوا شىء واحد هاقولك اوك لكن اذا كان التوحيد يتناسب فى الاساس 

واليك اقتباس اخير من القديس كيرلس 


> 8- أما بالنسبة لأقوال مخلصنا في الأناجيل فإننا لا نقسمها إلى أقنومين أو إلى شخصين، لأن المسيح الواحد الوحيد ليس فيه ثنائية رغم أننا نعتبره من عنصرين مختلفين إتحدا في وحدة غير منقسمة، وبنفس الطريقة فإننا مثلًا لا نعتبر أن في الإنسان ثنائية مع أنه يتكون من عنصرين هما النفس والجسد. يجب أن تكون لنا نظرة صحيحة فنعتقد أن الأقوال التي تخصه كإنسان أو تلك التي تخصه كإله هي لمتكلم واحد. فحينما يقول عن نفسه بالألفاظ التي تناسبه كإله: "من رآنى فقد رأى الآب" (يو14: 9) و"أنا والآب واحد" (يو10: 30)، نفهم طبيعته الإلهية التي تفوق الوصف التي بحسبها هو واحد مع أبيه بسبب وحدة الجوهر، وهو أيضًا صورته ومثاله وشعاع مجده (انظر عب 1: 3). ومن ناحية أخرى، فإنه يقدِّر حدود الإنسانية فيقول لليهود: "ولكنكم الآن تطلبون أن تقتلونى وأنا إنسان قد كلمكم بالحق" (يو8: 40)، لكن حدوده البشرية هذه لا تقلل من إدراكنا له بأنه الله الكلمة المساوى والمماثل للآب. لأنه من الضرورى أن نؤمن أنه بينما هو الله بالطبيعة، فقد صار جسدًا، أى صار إنسانًا محيًا بنفس عاقلة، فلماذا يخجل أى إنسان من أى أقوال تناسب الإنسان، تكون قد صدرت منه؟ لأنه لو كان قد تحاشى الكلمات التي تناسب الإنسان، فما الذي أجبره أن يصير إنسانًا مثلنا؟ فلأى سبب يتحاشى –ذاك الذي نزل لأجلنا إلى إخلاء نفسه الاختيارى- الكلمات المناسبة للإخلاء؟ وبالتالى تنسب كل الأقوال التي في الأناجيل إلى شخص واحد، إلى أقنوم الكلمة الواحد المتجسد، لأنه بحسب الكتب هناك رب واحد يسوع المسيح (أنظر 1كو8: 6).



http://st-takla.org/Coptic-History/...s/Letter-No-17-Pope-Cyril-I-to-Nestorius.html
هل تستطيع ان تقول لى هنا حين يقول كيرلس رغم اننا نعتبره من عنصرين مختلفين هل تستطيع ان تقول ان العنصر البشرى ليس زائدا حينما نصل للسطر الاخير ويقول تنسب كل الاقوال فى الاناجيل الى اقنوم الكلمه المتجسد وهو الرب الواحد يسوع المسيح 

طيب يا سيدى ما الرب الواحد ده فى عنصر بشرى الراجل اعترف بيه فوق فى اول المقطع اوديه انا فين يبقى زائد ولا مش زائد ... هذا اذا كنا متفقين على ازلية اقنوم الكلمه وكونه كائن من الازل يبقى الناسوت زائد ولا غير زائد بعد التجسد !!! 

انا مستغرب بصاحه على انكارك قولى انه زائد على الاله الازلى هات دليل انت بقى يفند الكلام ده 

وانا راضى ان القارىء يقيم مستوى الحوار ويشوف مين اللى مستواه هابط 

يا راجل ده انا كل ده لم اتحدث سوى فى نقطه واحده زاويه واحده فقط فى عقيدة الثالوث مازال هناك اكثر من زاويه لم تفتح بعد ... ناقش مناقشه موضوعيه ودعك من الاساليب السب والتهرب هذه 






سرجيوُس قال:


> مش بقول لك انت يعفور هو انا مش قولت ليك انا بتكلم خارج الايمان المسيحى




اذاَ فأنت لا تستطيع اثبات رأيك من داخل الايمان المسيحى !!! ولو ان كلامك ساقط حتى بتقمصك ثوب ملحد 



سرجيوُس قال:


> اذا ارادة الله تحتاج لــــــــــــــــــــــ ذات حية
> اذا ذات الله ليست قائمة بذاته
> اذا فهى عاجزة



ابين لك كيف منطقك ساقط و منطق الملحدين الذين هرولت على فكرهم ظنا انه سيحصنك ساقط ايضا 

انت تقول فى الاول ( اذا ارادة الله تحتاج لذات حيه ) واقول لك نعم وهل تفترض ان تبقى اراده مع عدم وجود اله جدلا !!!  او هل تبقى لك اراده انت اصلا اذا كنت ميت او غير موجود !! 

ثم تقول ( اذا ذات الله ليست قائمه بذاته ) اوانا اقول لك ما هذه الجمله التى لا معنى لها .. اضحكتنى .. ما علاقه احتياج اى اراده لذات تريد لكى تكون موجوده ... بقيام الذات بذاتها ؟؟  كلام مضحك حقا 

ثم تبنى على القياس المضحك و تستنتج انها عاجزه ..

اسمحلى اسألك بقى هو مين مع مين 




سرجيوُس قال:


> هو انا قولت ليك ان الاتنين واحد افتى بقى
> 
> فين بقى مصدرك الى بيقول الكلمتين دول تعرف تجيبو؟
> *
> ؟ 			 		*




لديك المصادر فى اعلى المشاركه ان لم تكن اعجبتك اجابه زميلك التى احضرتها مسبقا 



سرجيوُس قال:


> امال بقدم ايه طبق برسيم ليعفور؟
> انت تقول ان هذا ضد العقل فاسئل وانا اجيبك




الاسئله اصبحت اكثر من اللازم فتفضل جاوب وان لم يكن لديك استطاعه فتنحى ودع غيرك ليس فيها حرج  لأن اعتقد قمة الحرج ان تظل تبادلنى الطرح بالشتائم ولا تجيب 



سرجيوُس قال:


> ههههههههههههه هذا هو اسلوب اليعافير يقول هروب وخروب
> طب جاوبنى بس مين قالك الكلمتين دول والنبى ولو مجوبتش يبقى انت الى هربت مش انا
> اقتباس:
> هفضل اكررلك كلامك لحد ما تقول انت حمار او بتدلس


 

المصادر موجوده امامك تفضل الان وجاوب 

اما نقطة السجود فكما بينت سابقا هذه اشكاليه فى مدارس التفسير وتحتاج لموضوع منفصل لكن يا عزيزى دعنى اقول لك انت تدعى انك تسجد وانا اقول لك انك لا تسجد فعليا اللهم الا القسيس يسجد للرتبه الاعلى منه 

وليست المساله بالكلام الكثير الذى لا معنى له .. هل انا قلت لا يوجد فى الكتاب المقدس نصوص تحض على السجود لله ام انى قلت انك لا تسجد فى صلاتك فان كنت تسجد فعلا فاثبت ذلك اما اذا قلت السجود بالروح فهذه كما ذكرت اشكالية التفاسير 

واخيرا اقول لك فى نقطة السجود فى الصلاه هذه قول الشاعر 

وكلُُ يدعى وصلا بليلى ... وليلى لا تقر لهم بذاك 





سرجيوُس قال:


> وياتى المسلم بسؤالين يوضحون هبلهالازلى فيقول
> 
> 
> نعم
> ...


 

وعجبى انا والله طيب لما انت عارف كده وانا عارف كده من غير ما تجاوبنى ومن غير ما اسألك 

اى فطرة هذه التى قبلت ان يصبح الازلى والغير ازلى ( اله واحد ) 

هو بشرى كما تقر واتى من مريم كما تقر اى نعم هو ليس من اب ولكن هذا لم يمنع انه بشرى يحمل صفات البشر و اتى من جنسهم المنحدر من ادم فاعل الخطيه الاصليه و امه حامله للخطيه الاصليه وان كانت لا تحملها كما تدعى فلا معنى للفداء اصلا ... كيف المنطق عندكم استساغ كل هذا 

اليس هذا اصل الموضوع الذى فتحته من اجله ... اعطينا المنطق اذا بدلا من الشتائم 








سرجيوُس قال:


> _*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






جاوبتك على كل شىء واتيت لك ما يدلل على كل شىء  نقلا ومنطقيا ... ولهذا فمن العبث ان يصدق احد او اصدق انا انى مفلس وهارب 

لديك انت الان كم هائل من اللامنطقيه فى ايمانك اظهرته لك فعليك ان ترد عليه او لا ترد انت وشأنك ... انت فتحت الموضوع وقلت لى تعالى قل لنا كيف ايماننا غير منطقى 

وها قد وضحت لك جزء يسير مما عندى حول ايمانك 

فان تجيب فلا بأس ... وان لم تجيب فايضا لا بأس ... وان تستعيض عن الاجابه بالسباب فايضا لا بأس 

بالنسبه لمشاركة الاستاذ بولس الرسول فاعتقد جزء كبير من الرد على مشاركاته قد ضمنته فى الرد عليك وان بقى شىء فى مشاركاته لم اتطرق اليه فى ردى عليك فسأكمله فى وقت لاحك لضيق الوقت 

تحياتى


----------



## ElectericCurrent (22 أبريل 2012)

حمدلله   ع السلامة  وبالتأكيد غيابك لفترات طويلة لاعداد أمثال هذه المعلقات  بمعاونة  من عاونوك  لا بأس به .. بس أنا شايف إن هذه الاقتباسات التى اقتبستها من موقع الانبا تكلا فى الربع الاول  لمعلقتك التى لايسعفنى الوقت  لقراءاتها ولا اقول لدراستها كلها 
- قمة التوحيد وقمة المنطق  فأين المشكلة ؟


----------



## ElectericCurrent (22 أبريل 2012)

إقتباس  :
((وهو مثال بعيد جدا للتدليل .. لماذا .. لأن ضرب مثال على اتحاد غير ازليين لا يصلح للتدليل على اتحاد ازلى بغير ازلى هذا من ناحيه ))
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
الرد عليه
أولا  التشبيه الذى أُسُتخدم للتبسيط  وللتمثيل  للذهن البشري لاستيعاب  المعانى العقيدية   وليس مماثلة ومحاكاه ومساواه مطلقة ..
ثانياً : إلهنا  فوق  الزمان والمكان   وفوق الازلية والابدية ومتى أراد  يقدر ...فهو يسمو ويقدر ويقتدر  (فوق المعقول  وفوق المنطق )  أن يفعل ما يريد.
+فى رأئيي التشبيه مناسب جداً إن  خلصت النوايا.وتجردت الاذهان والنفوس من الغرض الغير مستقيم..


----------



## ElectericCurrent (22 أبريل 2012)

الاقتباس((والسؤال هل تتقبل فطره سليمه ان يتوحد الازلى القدوس بمخلوق غير ازلى بغض النظر عن كونه حامل للخطيه ام لا فهو اولا واخيرا مخلوق غير ازلى .. او بصيغه مغايره هل يمكن ان نستسيغ ان يتوحد الله الازلى بملاك مثلا فالملاك غير حامل للخطيه ؟

الفطره ترفض الفكره من الاساس الفكره ليس لها مبرر فالغير قائم بذاته الغير مستغنى بذاته كيف يكون اله ))) إنتهى الالتباس
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
الرد
ألف ألف ألف مليار  نعم  ----إذا خلصت النوايا 
الازلى الابدى القدير -----إذا أراد شيئا يقل له كن فيكون إذا أراد الله ذلك فمليون  نعم 
اللوغوس الازلى الابدى  فوق كل الاعتبارات  سيد الزمان والمكان سيد الازال والاباد وهو على كل شئ قدير .
نعم تقبل الفطرة هذا 
وفى كل الامم الوثنية من كل الاجناس وفى كل العصور  وُجدت أفكار  مهما كانت مشوهه مضللة  إلا انها تؤكد وتؤرخ لقبول الفطرة الانسانية  للحقائق التالية  ::-خالق - خطية كفارة عن الخطية - فداء - تجسد الالهه -البعث والنشور الجزاء والعقاب...
إنحرفت وتشوهت هذه الافكار وشابتها الاساطير الا ان تكرار ذيوعها وشيوعها فى كل الامم -الانكا المايا الهنود الحمر الفراعنة اليونان الوثنين إلخ ألخ  
وجودها الوثنى فى الجاهلية الاممية نفسه دليلا على كون الفطرة الانسانية المجرده من الوحى الالهى من الممكن ان تقبل هذه الحقائق ,
-----------------------------
إقتباس(الفكرة ليس لها ما يبررها )إنتهى :-الردعليه::- من الذى قاللك هذا قلنا لكم التبريرات والفلسفة المسيحية لحتمية التجسد
ونكرر ان من واقع الاقتبسات التى اقتبستها  نحن موحدون  لا نعبد ربين او رب من دون الله او انسان من دون الله. أو انسان مزدوج الشخصية 
فالاقتباسات عليك لا علينا.
ربنا يفتح البصائر.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (22 أبريل 2012)

الاقتباس  (((ان كان هناك نصوص اخرى فى الكتاب تفيد بصلاح عدد من الانبياء ودخولهم الملكوت .. بلا صلب وبلا فداء 
كمثال بسيط وحتى لا يتشعب الموضوع 

(26وأما من جهة الأموات إنهم يقومون : أفما قرأتم في كتاب موسى ، في أمر العليقة ، كيف كلمه الله قائلا : أنا إله إبراهيم وإله إسحاق وإله يعقوب 27ليس هو إله أموات بل إله أحياء . فأنتم إذا تضلون كثيرا) مرقس 12 : 26 – 27 
)))  إنتهى الالتباس
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
الرد
هل  كلمة   أحياء عنده 
تفيد  فقط لاغير( دخولهم ملكوت السموات ) و(بلا صلب وبلا فداء)...
الرد
السيد المسيح يقول  إن المنازل فى بيت أبي كثيرة 
وبالتالى  المواضع التى يمتلكها المسيح عديدة كثيرة ليست بالضرورة كلها دور نعيم 
أوضح السيد المسيح نفسه فى مثل الغنى ولعازر  فى   الانجيل بحسب لوقا وجود مكان إسمه حضن إبراهيم وهذا المكان هو جزء من دار إنتظار  للابرار على رجاء القيامة -قبل المسيح
وهم انفسهم يعقوب وداود وموسي وأبراهيم وأيوب --من واقع نصوص أقوالهم  الصريحة وبالوحى الالهى-----عبروا عن موتهم ب نزولهم إلى الهاوية أو إلى الجحيم وقلنا أنه بحسب عقيدتنا  موضع إنتظار  عمومى للابرار والاشرار بدرجات متفاوتة 
فحضن إبراهيم مكانة أعلى فى الجحيم   للابرار إلى ان يأتى المسيح الذى كرز للارواح التى فى السجن وأطلق اسراه من الجب الذى ليس فيه ماء وردهم إلى موضع إنتظار الابرار -فردوس النعيم 
والكل والكليلة لم يحاسبوا بعد لان القيامة لم تقوم بعد وبعد القيامة هناك -فرح سيدنا  وبديله بحيرة النار والكبريت (الظلمة الخارجية).
كل هذا الشرح  وأنت وغيرك قادرون على الاستدلال على شواهده من الكتاب المقدس تفيد أن عنده هذه ليس معناها الخلاص النهائي أو ملكوت النعيم السماوى الموعود والخلاص المطلق من الدينونة .فبرجاء مراجعة معلوماتك  وتصحيحها إلا  إن كان القصد هو المناورة فحسب .


----------



## apostle.paul (22 أبريل 2012)

> *بالنسبه  لمشاركة الاستاذ بولس الرسول فاعتقد جزء كبير من الرد على مشاركاته قد  ضمنته فى الرد عليك وان بقى شىء فى مشاركاته لم اتطرق اليه فى ردى عليك  فسأكمله فى وقت لاحك لضيق الوقت*


*اسمها لاحق يا حبيبى مش لاحك
ثانيا مشاركة ايه اللى رديت عليها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هو انا بكتب مشاركة علشان سيادتك ترد عليها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا بكتب مشاركة علشان اعلمك وانضف دماخك من زبالات دينك العبييييييييييييييط بتاع صاحبة وولد


لا اعرف هل العضو " مسلم مهذب 2" مصاب التخلف العقلى لكى يتحدث مع مسيحى عن انسانية يسوع الحقانية وانه انسان بالحقيقة 
هل وجدتنى غنوصى كافر كمحمد انادى بالانسانية الشبهية لكى تاتى وتقول لا بل يسوع كان انسانا بالحقيقة
نعم يسوع كان انسانا بالحقيقة بكل ما تحمله معنى الانسانية مشتركا معنا فى اللحم والدم وكل ما يخص البشر 
هيكل جسده لا يختلف عن اجساد البشر الا فى حمله لطبيعة الفساد لانه الكلمة الذى فيه مذخر الحياة والبر الالهى 
فما داعى لهذة الكليمات التى تنبع بالعفانة اللاهوتية وتقول 


ناتى لنقطة غريبة 
*


> *واليك الجزء  الاخر من الاقتباس فى كلام الانبا بيشوى الذى لم تدركه ولكن قبل ان انقلك  لباقى كلام الانبا بيشوى اريد التعليق على كلام كيرلس عمود الدين حين يضرب  المثال بحلول نفس الانسان فى جسده الخاص ليدلل عن كيفية الفهم الصحيح ( من  وجهة نظره ) للاعتقاد فى الطبيعه الواحده القائمه فى المسيح على عنصرين
> وهو مثال بعيد جدا للتدليل .. لماذا .. لأن ضرب مثال على اتحاد غير ازليين لا يصلح للتدليل على اتحاد ازلى بغير ازلى هذا من ناحيه*


*بعيدا عن كونك مسلم فاشل وجاهل ودى حقيقة والا كنت تخليت عن محمد بتاع رابونا مكنش ليه موزة ولا ولد
الحقيقة التى تكلم عنها القديس كيرلس وكل المسيحين
هو امكانية اتحاد طبيعتين مختلفتين وفى نفس الوقت لا تتحول طبيعة الى اخرى بالرغم من انهم يمثلان كيان واحد 
فاتحاد الروح الانسانية بالجسد البشري لا يعنى ان الروح صار جسدا ولا الجسد صار روحا وكل منهما له ما يميزه عن الاخر وبالرغم من ان كلاهما يكونان الانسان الواحد بدون انفصال الا ان كل منهما يحتفظ بقوامه دون الاستحالة للاخر
وهذا عين ما حدث فى اتحاد الكلمة بجسده الخاص والجملة الارثوذكسية الخالدة " بغير انفصال وبغير استحالة "
فلم تتحول الكلمة فى طبيعتها الالهية الى طبيعة جسدانية ولم يتحول الجسد فى طبيعته الى طبيعة الهية 
وبالرغم من ذلك فهم متحدين اتحاد تام وكامل ومطلق بلا انفصال فى شخص الابن الواحد " ابن الله المتأنس "


فما قيل عن الاتحاد بغير استحالة يخص اتحاد الطبائع وامكانية ذلك حتى فى اختلافها لا تتغير ولا تستحيل من واحدة لاخرى
وليس عن طبيعة الطبائع كونها الهية ازلية ام بشرية زمنية
لكن عن امكانية حدوث ذلك حتى فى نطاق الزمانيات

ثالثا كون الازلى يظهر ويتحد بطبيعة مدركة متخذة زمنيا فلا يتعارض مع طبيعة الله الازلى لسببين
1-اولها ان ظهور الله فى جسد بشريته لا يعنى تحول الطبيعة الالهية من ازلية الى زمنية
2-ثانيها لا يعنى دخول هذا الجسد المظهر لله لنا نحن البشر فى طبيعة الله الازلية كاب وابن وروح
النقطة الاخرى
*


> *المبدأ نفسه  مرفوض .. والسؤال هل تتقبل فطره سليمه ان يتوحد الازلى القدوس بمخلوق غير  ازلى بغض النظر عن كونه حامل للخطيه ام لا فهو اولا واخيرا مخلوق غير ازلى  .. او بصيغه مغايره هل يمكن ان نستسيغ ان يتوحد الله الازلى بملاك مثلا  فالملاك غير حامل للخطيه  ؟*


*عزيزى من الذى سيحدد
الوثنين عباد اله يستوى على عرش يراه رسل فى صورة شاب امرد صمد سترى ساقه يوم القيامة يوم يجئ فى ظلل من الغمام ؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل من يتبع هذة الصور الفلكورية الكارتونية هو الذى سيتحدث معنا فيما يصح ولا يصح بالنسبة للالهيات
فاحب ان اوجه رسالة صغيرة ليك
العب بعيد*



*المبدأ المرفوض هو " التغيير " 
فحينما يتغير الله فى طبيعته ويطرأ عليه تغيير فى طبيعته الازلية هنا ستوب 
لان الله لا يعتريه تغيير ولا ظل دوران هو هو امس واليوم والى ابد الابدين
فلا سمح الله هل رائيت المسيحين ينادون ان رابونا خلق الكون فى ستة ايام وبعدين راح يستوى على عرش؟؟؟؟؟؟
هنا طرا تغيير على الله فى طبيعته من حيث ان كان قائما ثم استوى 
هل رائيت المسيحين ينادون بان الله غير مرئى وسيصبح بقدرة قادر يوم القيامة مرئى
هنا طرأ على الله تغيير ان فى طبيعته كان غير مرئيا واصبح مدركا للبشر
المبدا المرفوض للمرة التانية هو " التغيير " وليس " الظهور "


العقيدة الكتابية تنادى وتصرخ ان الله كلمنا فى الازمنة العتيقة فى ظهورات وبالرغم من ذلك الله فى جوهره لا يتغير 
هذا الظهور سماه الكتاب " ملاك يهوه " او كما نؤمن بيه نحن المسيحين " اقنوم الابن " 
حينما يظهر " ملاك يهوه " لرسالة لم يتغير يهوه من غير مدرك الى مدرك
بل هو كما هو فى طبيعته الازلية من الازل للازل بل اظهر ذاته دون تغير فى طبيعته فى صورة مدركة 
يهوه اله اسرائيل الاله المحتجب وراء الازمنة والدهور


حينما وحد الكلمة اقنومه بجسد بشريته هو مطابق لظهور نفس الاقنوم فى صورة انسان صارع يعقوب وفى هبوب ريح فى جنة عدن وفى عمود امام اسرائيل وفى سلم يعقوب وفى ضيوف ابراهيم وفى ملاك جدعون وفى العليقة لموسى وعلى الجبل لاسرائيل 
الفرق ان كل الظهورات كانت ظهورات مؤقتة تنحل بعد اتمام الرسالة
والتجسد هو ظهور ابدى لا ينحل
فمن الذى وضع هذة القاعدة الوثنية " ان الله غير قابل ان يظهر نفسه للبشر باى طريقة يختارها هو "


عذرا حينما تتحدث معى لاهوتيا وتعرف ان تتحدث معى ساعتها هدخل معاك فى حوار فانا الى الان لا ارى كلمة واحدة لكى ارد عليها  *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (22 أبريل 2012)

إقتباس ((سجود !!! 

اهاا بالروح لله .... وبالجسد لغير الله ... هو ده السجود !!! ))  إنتهى الاقتباس 
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
الرد 
هل  هى دى   آداب  الحوار وتعففه ....
ياريت الاخوة اللى دخلوا على إجاباتى فى باب الاسئلة والاجوبة المسيحية  -زى أخونا خادم البتول  -و كل من يحذون حذوه- يعرفون ويتابعون ويرصدون إستفزازات  المحاورين وتهكمهم المؤسس على السفة والرعونة والجهل المطبق   مع العنجهية البالغة واللؤم والخبث .
وإستدراجهم للمسيحى للخروج عن جادة اللياقة فى حديثه معهم من منطلق إستفزازاتهم  وناركسيتهم الواهمة الواهية..
 وكيف اؤلئك المراوغون  يرجعون   هم أنفسهم   ويمثلون  دور المؤدب المهذب  الاليف الشريف  الجريح ..ويلوم ويعاتب , إلخ 
وهذه فنون لا يتقنها لا الرجال ولا الحرائر الشريفات من النساء هذه فنون لها (موهوبوها)


----------



## ElectericCurrent (22 أبريل 2012)

الاقتباس الذى إقتبسه المهاجم   من حوار   فى حوارات ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح  
قيل فى سياق مختلف تماما  سياقا ومنهجا ومعنا وشكلا وموضوعا
الرب يسوع المسيح يخاطب     قطاع من اليهود  الذين نادوا فترةً -بإفكار عندياتية ذاتية محضة - بعدم وجود روح ولا قيامة ولا خلود- جاءوا يجربوه فى   شأن  القيامة .
وجاءؤا بحال لا يختلف شكلا ولا موضوعا عن الاخ المسلم المسمى نفسه بالمهذب 
عن زوجة ماتت بعد أن تناوب الزواج منها أكثر من شقيق -كل على حدى إنتهت حياة كل زوج منهم بالموت - تفنن فى القصص  بهدف  التحدى-كما قلنا  حال لا يختلف عن حال مهذبنا هذا -  فلمن منهم  فى القيامة تكون زوجة لانها كانت زوجة السبعة ..
-------------------------------------------
الجميع احياء  عند الله----> تأكيد على عدم فناء الروح \ تأكيد على حتمية وتحقيق القيامة العامة \ زادها السيد الرب  تقريرا وتحقيقا عن نوعية  جسد القيامةوكيفية  الحياة بعدالقيامة ))
ولا وجود مطلقاً لا لتلميحا ولا لتصريحا ولا نصا ولا إجتهادا عن غفران الخطايا ولا عن الحياة الابدية بغير صلب ولا فداء فالامر برمته كان حوارا إفتراضياً والقيامة لم تتم بعد.
فالاخ (المهذب  حسب مايزعم عن نفسه)إما مدلس هو ومن ينقل عنهم ومن يلقمونه ,إما عاجز عن الفهم السليم فالسياق غير السياق والموضوع غير الموضوع والنص غير النص وهو هنا يستنتج ويتوهم أشياء غريبة يؤلها من عندياته.بلانصوص ولا سندات .
(عند الله) ( إله أحياء) ----= هيمنة الله القدير وقدرته وسلطانه ونفوذه على العالميين وعلى الحياة الاخروية والدنيوية..فهو المسيطر والمهيمن والكل عنده \ لايضيع منه أحد ولا يشاركه أحد . لكن الاخ أسقط أكاذيبه وتدليسه ليُهرب  تمريرات خداعية لا يقولها النص .


----------



## ElectericCurrent (22 أبريل 2012)

من أول الموضوع لا أحد من المحاورين المسيحين  نفي حتى تهرول إلى موقع الانبا تكلا لتقطع عبارات  ثم تجيئ لترصها هنا   كوبي وبايست وكأنك  تقوم بضبطية قضائية وتعتبر أن هذه مهارة 
زميلي لا أحد هنا من المحاورين المسيحيين  أنكر أو ناور  فى أن
1- المسيح يسوع  ربنا هو إتحاداً  جوهرياً حقيقياً  تاماً  بين إقنوم اللوغوس ألازلى و طبيعة إنسانية تامة وحقيقية وكاملة للانسان يسوع المسيح  بغير أن تتحول  إحدى الطبيعتين إلى ألاخرى أو تذوب فى ألاخرى أو تتلاشي فى الاخرى . ويصبح المسيح شخصاً واحداً من طبيعتين  غير قابلا للفصل أو التفريق -فالمسيح إله حقيقي وإنسان كامل حقيقي إتحد إتحادا كاملا حقيقيا بســـر عجيب لا ينطق به( عمل الله القادر على كل شئ)
وأحداً لم ينكر أو ينفي ذلك هنا حسب إدعائاتك .
وكون أن اللوغوس واحداً  فى الاب والروح القدس  وحدانية جوهرية حقيقية مطلقة أيضاً  -لا يعنى هذا بالضرورة كون الاب والروح القدوس إتحدا بالجسد الذى إتخذه اللوغوس  بطريقة ميكانيكية فالمهاجم المدلس هنا يسقط ثقافته المادية والانسانية على اللاهوتيات 
فالموضوع ليس (تعبئة )  اللوغوس  فى  (كيس ) .. أحبائي هذه تصورات عندياتية لم تقلها عقيدتنا والمهاجم  يهاجم ما لا يستوعبه أساسا ويفرض من عندياته هو  رؤاه الخاصة وإستنتاجاته الشخصية .
2- كل الأمثلة التى  قدمها أباؤنا اللاهوتين والتى نقدمها وأمثالها  لكم :لم ولا يُقصد  بها التعبير  عن الله وصفاته وأعماله بكيفية مساواة مطلقة أ_و إنطباقاً مطلقاً كماً وكيفياً_ لان الله ليس كمثله شئ .
القياس مع الفارق - وكلها محاولات تيسيرية تبسيطية قصد بها التشبيه والتمثيل المؤقت النسبي.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 أبريل 2012)

http://www.light-dark.net/vb/showthread.php?p=1040112153#post1040112153

الرابط بأعلى يقدم مرجعاً ومستنداً  لكل  الباحثين عن ال فطرة السوية  -والعقل  -والمنطق -و التطهر  -والتعفف   ...أهديه للاخ  المحمى بالمادة الثانية من الدستور الساقط ((الخطيئة الدستورية والسقطة التى لن تغتفر على مدار تاريخ الحضارة البشرية والتمدن.))
لعله يتأكد كيف أن العقيدة المسيحية(..)  هى  التى   تتنافي  مع الفطرة  السوية !!!!!


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (28 أبريل 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> http://www.light-dark.net/vb/showthread.php?p=1040112153#post1040112153
> 
> الرابط بأعلى يقدم مرجعاً ومستنداً  لكل  الباحثين عن ال فطرة السوية  -والعقل  -والمنطق -و التطهر  -والتعفف   ...أهديه للاخ  المحمى بالمادة الثانية من الدستور الساقط ((الخطيئة الدستورية والسقطة التى لن تغتفر على مدار تاريخ الحضارة البشرية والتمدن.))
> لعله يتأكد كيف أن العقيدة المسيحية(..)  هى  التى   تتنافي  مع الفطرة  السوية !!!!!




تفنيد هذه الكذبه الكبرى فى مشاركتين لى فى الرابط التالى 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=209563&page=2

وهذا ان دل يدل يدل على ان هناك تيارات واسعه جدا فى الاوساط المصريه خصوصا الليبراليه و العلمانيه تمشى عمياء وراء الاكاذيب .. فهل اناس يمكن ان تساق بهذا الشكل الطفولى وراء اى كذبه بلا تحرى وبلا وعى يمكن الوثوق بها .. لا اعتقد ذلك .. بل نحن عندما نرى هذا منهم فاما ان نشفق على سطحيتهم وسذاجتهم او ننفر من خبثهم وتعمدهم ترويج اكاذيب وهم يعلمون انها اكاذيب 

لى عوده لاحقه للرد على ما اسلفت ذكره فى موضوعنا .. تحياتى


----------



## سرجيوُس (22 أغسطس 2012)

قال مسلم مهذب بالحرف الواحد
QUOTE]          كما تعتقدون فكيف جئت وزدت على الاقانيم الثلاثه الازليه جسد بشرى وخلعت عليه صفات الاله ولكن بمسمى جديد وهو ( الله الظاهر فى الجسد ) ام ان الجسد كان ازلى ؟فأن كان غير ازلى فهو غير ذا معنى لأن الازلى موجود
   [/QUOTE]
؟ فكان ردى عليه


> انت فعلا صعبان عليك وامرك يثير الشفقة ولم تجيب ومازلت تتهرب
> انا قولت لك اعطنى دليلك او من الحمار الذى قال لك


فجاء لى بكلام الانبا بيشوى والحقيقة



> اسمع يا زميلى اتيت لك بالاقتباس انفا وكأنك لا تقرأ او تقرأ ولا تدرك انظر كلام الانبا بيشوى مره اخرى


نظرنا ولم نجده يقولانه يقول ان الاقانيم الثلاثة زادت جسد بشرى وخلع عليه الصفات الالهية
ومازلنا نتسائل



> هو أخذ طبيعة بشرية كاملة بجسد وروح عاقلة، وجعلها خاصة به He made our nature His own لكن الطبيعة البشرية الكاملة في شخص كلمة الله هو إنسان كامل، إنسان حقيقي وليس على سبيل المجاز..
> 
> 
> اذا الطبيعه البشريه هى انسان بالحقيقه لا بالمجاز وسأنقل لك اقتباس اخر من القديس كيرلس عمود الدين به استفاضه .. واياك ان تتخيل للحظه انك تناقش ساذج او شخص لا يدرك ما الذى يناقشه او تظن اننى عندما أسألك فأنا لا اعرف .. فدعك من المراوغات هذه وناقش مباشرة


ما علاقة هذا الكلام بقولك


> اذا الطبيعه البشريه هى انسان بالحقيقه لا بالمجاز وسأنقل لك اقتباس اخر من القديس كيرلس عمود الدين به استفاضه ..


ما علاقه هذ بطلبى دليل على قولك السابق؟



> واياك ان تتخيل للحظه انك تناقش ساذج او شخص لا يدرك ما الذى يناقشه او تظن اننى عندما أسألك فأنا لا اعرف


دا مش تخيل دا امر واقع


> .. فدعك من المراوغات هذه وناقش مباشرة


المراوغ من اطالبه بدليل فلا ياتى



> لا سورى اذا كانت تطهرت ومع ان النص لا يوجد به ما يوضح تطهرها من الخطيه


هل لم يذكر النص ان المولود يدعى قدوس؟ ولم يذكر ان الروح الدقس يحل وقوة العلى تظلل؟
هل وليد المراة يولد قدوس ام يولد بخطيته ابائه؟



> ولكن وان فرضنا ذلك فما المعنى من الصلب الذى اتى ليرفع تلك الخطيه


الله طهر المستودع لكى يتواجد فيه ولكن هى نفسه تريد الفداء حيث قالت يبتهج قلبى بالله مخلصى فهمى تحتاج الى الخلاص



> الان انظر لكل تلك التداخلات الغير متناسقه لا منطقيا ولا عقائديا





> فبالفطره والمنطق لا يمكن قبول الاعتقاد بحاجة الازلى لأتحاد ... ثم يكون المسيحى مطالب بأن يؤمن بأتحاد
> ليس فقط اتحاد مرحلى بل اتحاد بالازلى دائم


وما هى مشكلتك فى هذا؟


> ( بالرغم من انه حتى لا ينزه حتى وان كانت مريم غير حامله للخطيه الاصليه لأنك اضفت المخلوق للغير مخلوق وجعلتهم واحد )


وما هى الخطية الاصلية؟
وكيف تكون مريم غير حامله للخطية؟


> لأنك جعلت انسانا حامل للخطيه لم يعد حاملا لها وبهذا لم يعد معنى للصلب فقد امكن ازالة الخطيه عن مريم ( حسب كلامك ) بلا صلب


هل معنى ان الرب يطهر وينقى انه لم تعد حامله للخطية؟
كل ما قولته انه تطهرت ولم اقول انه لم تحمل
فهل تعلم معنى التطهر؟
هل الزانى اذا زنى وتطهر لم يعد يحمل الخطية بعد؟
هل الماء تزيل الخطية ام الصليب؟


> وعن الانبياء بحسب كلام المسيح فى (مرقس) ايضا بلا صلب فالذى جعل الله يزيل عنها الخطيه بلا ذبيحه ( المسيح ) كان يجعله قادرا على ان يزيلها عن الجميع بلا ذبيحه ( المسيح )


كلامك هذا يصبح صحيح ان تخلصت العذراء من الخطية قبل الصلب باى وسيلة ولكن للاسف ولا هى ولا غيره يقدر ان يتخلص من اثامة الا بالصلب
ولكن كل ما قولت انه تطهرت من اثامة ولم اقول ان اثامه قد محيت او لم تعد تحمله ركز


> فهل عندك منطق الان يدفع كل هذه التناقضات الجليه ؟؟
> 
> ام سيكون ردك كما كان دائما الشتائم وفقط !!!


اين التناقضات؟
اين الشتائم؟



> لا محمد وكريم او كريم ومحمد ليسا ضد العقل لأن الاثنين مخلوقين


بجد


> اما ما هو ضد العقل ان يدنس الخالق بأضافته الى المخلوق وجعلهم الاثنين واحد ..


من قال لك ان الخالق تدنس؟؟تعرف تثبت؟
الشمس تشرق على الاماكن القذرة فتنقى ولا تتاثر بالقازورات
من قال لك ان المخلوق والخالق جعلناهم واحد؟
نحن نقول انه طبيعه واحدة من طبيعتين
ولم نقول طبيعه واحدة فقط
يبدو جهلك بالايمان المسيحى





> فهم لا يلتقيان ابدا يا عزيزى محال


هذا حسب فكرك ولكن حسب فكرنا ان الانسان يمكن ان يلتقى بالله فاى وقت 
لان اختلاف المفاهيم بيننا وبينك اننا نؤمن ان الله ابونا يفرح بنا ولزته بنا فيريد الالتقاء بنا دوما فالصلاة وفالكنيسة


> .. حتى ولو كان المخلوق بلا خطيه فكما قلت انفا الملاك بلا خطيه لكنه مخلوق فهل هذا يشفع له ان يتحد مع خالقه ويصيران شىء واحد


تانى برضو


> عذرا هذا قمة الشرك


ان كنا نشرك مع الله اخر فعليك ان تقول ذلك ولكن ان كنا نؤمن بالله المتجسد فنحن لا نشرك به احد



> بل لأفضح جهلك وضعفك انا ثلاث مرات .. المره الاولى بشرح الحديث تفضل
> http://www.islamweb.net/fatwa/index....waId&Id=167613
> 
> يعنى لو انا ضرير ( اعمى ) وجيبت شخص يسحبنى ويدلنى على الطريق فبهذا انا سلمت له امرى كله فى ان يقودنى للطريق ... فهل حين اقول عنه انه هو عينى التى ابصر بها فهل بهذا القول سيفهم شخص ان هذا الانسان دخل بذاته داخل عيناى وحل فيهما !!!
> ...


ايه دخل دا فموضوعنا؟
يبدو انك اخذت جرعه بول بعير ومش مركز



> المره الثانيه هى جهلك فى محاولة تثبيت ايمان البسطاء بالكذب حين تقول ان فى الاسلام حلول واتحاد


اثبت ولا فانت الكاذب


> المره الثالثه هى افلاسك فى اثبات منطقية ايمانك بذاته فتهرب لمحاوله يائسه وفاشله لأثباته باسلاميات ويا ليتها اسلاميات صحيحه بل هى مجرد كذب مفضوح على الاسلام


من الذى افلس
من الذى يهرب؟ 
من نطالبه بدليل على قوله هذا فيهرب منه ام من يجيب؟
QUOTE]          كما تعتقدون فكيف جئت وزدت على الاقانيم الثلاثه الازليه جسد بشرى وخلعت عليه صفات الاله ولكن بمسمى جديد وهو ( الله الظاهر فى الجسد ) ام ان الجسد كان ازلى ؟فأن كان غير ازلى فهو غير ذا معنى لأن الازلى موجود
   [/QUOTE]
الهارب هو من لا ياتى بدليل



> سجود !!!
> 
> اهاا بالروح لله .... وبالجسد لغير الله ... هو ده السجود !!!


ايه الهبل دا يا يعفور؟


> عموما ده موضوع منفصل ومحتاج موضوع لوحده


وطالما هو منفصل جبت سيرته ليه؟
افتح موضوع ومستنيك


> ... بس واضح ان انت اللى جاهل جدا والله والناس البسطاء للاسف بيقرأوا كلام امثالك وهم لا يعرفون ... ناقش بس صميم الموضوع ده وبعدين هابقى اوريك السجود بين العهدين وبين الواقع على الارض


لا شتامون يدخلون الملكوت ايها الشتام تابع الشتام






> حبيبى عندك كلام الانبا بيشوى و كلام كيرلس الملقب بعمود الدين فى الاقتباس


هل الانبا بيشوى وكيرلس عمود الدين قال كلامك هذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
QUOTE]          كما تعتقدون فكيف جئت وزدت على الاقانيم الثلاثه الازليه جسد بشرى وخلعت عليه صفات الاله ولكن بمسمى جديد وهو ( الله الظاهر فى الجسد ) ام ان الجسد كان ازلى ؟فأن كان غير ازلى فهو غير ذا معنى لأن الازلى موجود
   [/QUOTE]
كذاب وعبيط  كمان


> ان قدرت تثبت لى من خلال كلامهم ان الناسوت ( البشرى ) ليس زائدا على الاقانيم الثلاثه المتحدين فى الجوهر اللى هما اقنوم الكلمه و اقنوم الاب و اقنوم الروح القدس فلتثبت ( بالرغم من انحراف الاعتقاد اصلا فى تلك التقسيمه الثلاثيه ) ولكن انا بكلمك بمفهومك واعتقادك اهو ليس بخلفيه اسلاميه


+عليك انت بالاثبات يا عمو لانك انت من قولت هذا مش انا
+ايه الاعتقاد الى انحرف عنه؟
+حسب مفهومى ان الناسوت ذائد عالاقانيم الثلاث؟اثبت
ونكرر مين الحمار الى قال لك كدة




> لديك ثلاثه اقانيم اوك هانمشيها مؤقتا


ها وبعدين


> عند التجسد بقى هنا كما يقول القائل يكمن الشيطان فى التفاصيل فعند التجسد الجزء البشرى هاتقولى هو غير منفصل حال الاتحاد هامشى معاك بردو و اقولك اوك هاتقولى مع عدم اختلاط الطبيعتين هاقولك اوك


ها وبعدين



> انما تقولى انه ازلى هاقولك اسف يبقى متخليهوش متحد للابد ويدين العالم وهو مخلوق فى الاصل و تدنس قداسة الازلى بجعل غير الازلى واحد معه


ايه هو مفهوم الازليه فنظرك؟
ومن قال لك ان الجسد سيدين؟
من سيدين الكلمة المتجسد

QUOTE] عايز تقول ان الجزء البشرى ازلى يبقى اللى مات على الصليب هو الله الازلى و الله لا يموت           [/QUOTE]
نقول لك ما هو مفهوم الازلية عندك؟



> عايز توحد طبيعتين مختلفتين وتقولى اصلهم اصبحوا شىء واحد هاقولك اوك لكن اذا كان التوحيد يتناسب فى الاساس


ولماذا لا يتناسب من الاساس؟
QUOTE]    هل تستطيع ان تقول لى هنا حين يقول كيرلس رغم اننا نعتبره من عنصرين مختلفين هل تستطيع ان تقول ان العنصر البشرى ليس زائدا حينما نصل للسطر الاخير ويقول تنسب كل الاقوال فى الاناجيل الى اقنوم الكلمه المتجسد وهو الرب الواحد يسوع المسيح 
       [/QUOTE]





> طيب يا سيدى ما الرب الواحد ده فى عنصر بشرى الراجل اعترف بيه فوق فى اول المقطع اوديه انا فين يبقى زائد ولا مش زائد ... هذا اذا كنا متفقين على ازلية اقنوم الكلمه وكونه كائن من الازل يبقى الناسوت زائد ولا غير
> زائد بعد التجسد !!!


زاد على ماذا؟وهل الله اصبح زيادة؟؟كلامك اهبل يا بنى
هاتلى واحد قال ان الجسد زاد على التلت اانيم وبلاش لت وعجن كتير

QUOTE]   وانا راضى ان القارىء يقيم مستوى الحوار ويشوف مين اللى مستواه هابط         [/QUOTE]
والتين والزيتون ان اهبط مما كنت اتصور يا ولالالالالالالالالالا هاتلى واحد قال زايد وناقص هتعرف؟



> يا راجل ده انا كل ده لم اتحدث سوى فى نقطه واحده زاويه واحده فقط فى عقيدة الثالوث مازال هناك اكثر من زاويه لم تفتح بعد ... ناقش مناقشه موضوعيه ودعك من الاساليب السب والتهرب هذه


يا راجل خوفتنى
ناقش انت بموضوعيه وبطل غلط وهات دليل واحد على كلامك دا
QUOTE]          كما تعتقدون فكيف جئت وزدت على الاقانيم الثلاثه الازليه جسد بشرى وخلعت عليه صفات الاله ولكن بمسمى جديد وهو ( الله الظاهر فى الجسد ) ام ان الجسد كان ازلى ؟فأن كان غير ازلى فهو غير ذا معنى لأن الازلى موجود
   [/QUOTE]

QUOTE]   ابين لك كيف منطقك ساقط و منطق الملحدين الذين هرولت على فكرهم ظنا انه سيحصنك ساقط ايضا         [/QUOTE]
من قال لك انى اتحدث بمنطق الملحدين؟


QUOTE]     
انت تقول فى الاول ( اذا ارادة الله تحتاج لذات حيه ) واقول لك نعم وهل تفترض ان تبقى اراده مع عدم وجود اله جدلا !!! او هل تبقى لك اراده انت اصلا اذا كنت ميت او غير موجود !      [/QUOTE]
كويس انك قولت نعم وهذا ايمانى
اراده مع عدم وجود يستحيل طبعا


> ثم تقول ( اذا ذات الله ليست قائمه بذاته ) اوانا اقول لك ما هذه الجمله التى لا معنى لها .. اضحكتنى .. ما علاقه احتياج اى اراده لذات تريد لكى تكون موجوده ... بقيام الذات بذاتها ؟؟ كلام مضحك حقا


مغفل حقا
انت قولت ان اراده الله تحتاج الى ذات
فهل الارادة يمكنه ان تجول وشانه ام تحتاج الى ذات
وهكذا الذات ايضا تحتاج الى اراده تحركة
ان كنت تضحك فلانك لا تفهم كالصعيدى الجالس امام فيلم اكشن وكله ضرب واعد يضحك كالعبيط

QUOTE]   ثم تبنى على القياس المضحك و تستنتج انها عاجزه ..

اسمحلى اسألك بقى هو مين مع مين         [/QUOTE]
ان كانت تححتاج الى اخر فهى عاجزة
اضحك لانك غير قادر على الرد



> لديك المصادر فى اعلى المشاركه ان لم تكن اعجبتك اجابه زميلك التى احضرتها مسبقا


اذا لا مرجع لديك



> الاسئله اصبحت اكثر من اللازم فتفضل جاوب وان لم يكن لديك استطاعه فتنحى ودع غيرك ليس فيها حرج لأن اعتقد قمة الحرج ان تظل تبادلنى الطرح بالشتائم ولا تجيب


وتم الرد عليه فلماذا تطالب بالجواب هل انت يعفور لا تعلم سوى لغة النهيق ام ماذ؟
ههل بعد  كل هذا ليس لدى استطاعه
يلا ياد اجرى العب بعيد مع اخوتك فالزربية
وبلاش اسلوب الاستفزاز دا معايا

QUOTE]   المصادر موجوده امامك تفضل الان وجاوب         [/QUOTE]
المصدر لم يقول ان الجسد زاد عالاقانيم


> اما نقطة السجود فكما بينت سابقا هذه اشكاليه فى مدارس التفسير وتحتاج لموضوع منفصل لكن يا عزيزى دعنى اقول لك انت تدعى انك تسجد وانا اقول لك انك لا تسجد فعليا اللهم الا القسيس يسجد للرتبه الاعلى منه


افتح موضوع منفصل يا غالى
لا اسجد فعليا امال بسجد بالايحاء ولا ايه
انت كمان مش عارف الفرق بين سجود العبادة وسجود الاحترام
بكتبلك باللون الاحمر خلى بالك فالكتاب حمرا



> وليست المساله بالكلام الكثير الذى لا معنى له .. هل انا قلت لا يوجد فى الكتاب المقدس نصوص تحض على السجود لله ام انى قلت انك لا تسجد فى صلاتك فان كنت تسجد فعلا فاثبت ذلك اما اذا قلت السجود بالروح فهذه كما ذكرت اشكالية التفاسير


روح اى كنيسة وتعلم صلاة المسيحيين ايها الجهول
QUOTE] 
وعجبى انا والله طيب لما انت عارف كده وانا عارف كده من غير ما تجاوبنى ومن غير ما اسألك
اى فطرة هذه التى قبلت ان يصبح الازلى والغير ازلى ( اله واحد )           [/QUOTE]
اتحاد بين الازلى والغير ازلى فكان الكلمة المتجسد فما مشكلتك؟



> هو بشرى كما تقر واتى من مريم كما تقر اى نعم هو ليس من اب ولكن هذا لم يمنع انه بشرى يحمل صفات البشر و اتى من جنسهم المنحدر من ادم فاعل الخطيه الاصليه و امه حامله للخطيه الاصليه وان كانت لا تحملها كما تدعى فلا معنى للفداء اصلا ... كيف المنطق عندكم استساغ كل هذا


+ما هى الخطية الاصلية؟
+من قال لك انه لا تحمل الخطية
+اين قولت وادعيت هذا؟



> اليس هذا اصل الموضوع الذى فتحته من اجله ... اعطينا المنطق اذا بدلا من الشتائم


اعطيتك المنطق بدل الشتائم اعطيتى شتائم بدل المنطق
فاى منطق هذا؟


> جاوبتك على كل شىء واتيت لك ما يدلل على كل شىء نقلا ومنطقيا ... ولهذا فمن العبث ان يصدق احد او اصدق انا انى مفلس وهارب


كذاب
لم تات بدليل يقول ان الجسد زائد عالاقانيم



> لديك انت الان كم هائل من اللامنطقيه فى ايمانك اظهرته لك فعليك ان ترد عليه او لا ترد انت وشأنك ... انت فتحت الموضوع وقلت لى تعالى قل لنا كيف ايماننا غير منطقى


كل هذا ولم اجيب؟
حقا يعفور



> وها قد وضحت لك جزء يسير مما عندى حول ايمانك


وضحت جهلك حقا


> فان تجيب فلا بأس ... وان لم تجيب فايضا لا بأس ... وان تستعيض عن الاجابه بالسباب فايضا لا بأس


قمة الباس حينما تجاوب جاهول وانا قد جوبتك



> بالنسبه لمشاركة الاستاذ بولس الرسول فاعتقد جزء كبير من الرد على مشاركاته قد ضمنته فى الرد عليك وان بقى شىء فى مشاركاته لم اتطرق اليه فى ردى عليك فسأكمله فى وقت لاحك لضيق الوقت


يا راجل اتقى الله


----------

